# [Official] The AMD Socket AM3 Knowledge Base & Information Thread



## Tator Tot

Hello, OCN!

It gives me great pride to present the Socket AM3 Knowledge Base. This thread is the Socket AM3 Knowledgebase. I have been thinking about starting this project for a long time now, and we've decided to finally share it with OCN. Thanks are in part to *Thlnk3r* & *TxtmstrJoe* for the encouragement, along with creation and inspiration from their Socket 939 Knowledge Base. As the name indicates, it's a thread all about AMD's Socket AM3 platform; and subsequent revisions. (AM3r2 A.K.A. AM3+)

First, it's an informal gathering place for OCNers who have a true appreciation for AMD's AM3 Platform. So, anyone who has ever run a AM3 Opteron, Athlon II, Sempron II,or Phenom II is welcome to join! In this thread, we'll have fun conversations about our beloved AM3 CPUs, motherboards, and chipsets. We don't even have to restrict our talk to just about AM3 while in here, too; all we ask is that we all have a true and mutual respect for each other.









Second, it's also designed to be a repository of AM3 experiences & knowledge. As time goes by, we hope this thread grows into an eminently useful knowledge-base that will help anyone who wants to use and overclock on an AMD AM3 system. We'll be including links to OCing techniques to this initial post imminently, once we get the ball rolling, but most of the really great stuff will come from *YOU*, as nothing is better than actual experience. I personally believe that there are some techniques and philosophies that hold true not just for AM3, but for any other platform as well, so this will hopefully be a resource that can inspire solutions for other (non-AM3) users too.

Third, this is a knowledge base, and appreciation center. It's meant for all questions to be answered as quick as possible. All CPU related information will be contained in the second post.

Finally, _this is not a one man army. I will be looking for any an all volunteers to help keep myself, and this thread, up to date on the latest info as it rolls off the press. So *Just PM me if you would like to become a contributor, or if you would like your Guide/FAQ/Info/HowTo thread linked in this repository of information.*_ 
How do you become part of this group? Simple: Just post up. Share your information, and if possible, share screen shots, CPUz links, and any other info as to how you obtained your Overclock or Performance Level.

Of course, everyone is welcome to contribute to this thread too.

So, thanks for everything! Let's all work together to make this good.









*Group Contributors:*

Tator Tot
Logan
el gappo
*Thlnk3r*
*TxtmstrJoe*
Slappa
*Helpful Links:*

Wikipedia's Article on K10 & K10.5 Architecture
Voltages -What's what, and what they all mean

AMD Dragon Platform Tuning Guide
Slappa's AM3 Essentials Article
Fear of Oneself's Video Tutorial for AMD Overclocking

Logan's AMD Phenom II Overclocking Guide
Dopamin's Northbridge & RAM Comparison

Logan's K8 to Phenom II Clock for Clock Comparison
OCN's own The Duke's AMD CPUs Current Tech Essentials
Tator Tot's K10.5 CPU Multi | NB Multi | Ram Divider Chart
Tator Tot's Guide to NB Multi Editing
Raxen's Phenom II Core Unlocking Guide
Talntid's Linux Benchmarking & Stability Testing Thread
ChrisB17's AM3 Motherboard Buyers Guide & Help Thread
The Phenom II Stepping Database
AMD Temp & Core Information

*Links to Recommended Stress Testing Programs and Overclocking Tools*

S&M v.1.9.1 (scroll down the page until you find the link to the download)*
Prime 95 (General Testing for System Stability)
OCCT v.2.0 (For general testing of RAM, IMC, CPU Cores, & GPU)
MemTest86+ (for testing RAM settings outside the OS)
3DMark Vantage (For testing and Benchmarking a systems 3D Performance)
3DMark06 (For testing and benchmarking 3D Performance)
Furmark (A OpenGL stability testing & benchmarking program for GPU's)
AMD OverDrive (A Windows based Software Overclocking tool developed by AMD for the AMD/ATi 7 Series chipset and up)
Phenom Master Tweaker (A program for Cool & Quite manipulation)
K10 Stat (A Program for AMD Underclocking/Undervolting)
GPUz (A Program from TechPowerUp for GPU sensors & overclock verification)
CPUz (A Motherboard, RAM, & CPU information tool; & Overclock Verification)
WPCredit (For Northbridge Multi Editing)
Core Temp (CPU Temperature Monitoring)
Hardware Monitor (For Temperature Monitoring Across All connected and supported hardware)
*Fun, & extra material for your AMD AM3 rig And You on Overclock.net*

OrphenShadow's AMD Dragon Wallpapers
Squid267's Dragon Wallpapers
Pings' Phenom & Chipset Wallpapers
AMD & ATi Case Badges
The Official AMD Air Cooled Gallery
AMD Build Logs Section
Overclock.net's Case Mod Section
Overclock.net's Official Podcast


----------



## Tator Tot

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tdJrN3jqOQSIRkhhQ0iM4Mw&w=75&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Tator Tot

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tOYUtrozDDN9vLf6BVZtOYg&w=75&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Tator Tot

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tTFmky9HJiu9GHGnadMt0qA&w=75&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Tator Tot

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tT5iY3dbH_8GGFsQcrcbFDQ&w=75&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Tator, this is a brilliant idea and should help consolidate the vast knowledge and experience accumulated by OCN's AM3 vets. I hope to learn from this and eventually contribute to it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe* 
Tator, this is a brilliant idea and should help consolidate the vast knowledge and experience accumulated by OCN's AM3 vets. I hope to learn from this and eventually contribute to it.









Glad to have you aboard Joe.

And I just added up Slappa's AM3 Essentials Article, he also has a AM3 NB Freq & RAM Write up he is working on, and I'll add that to the list as soon as he is done.


----------



## Ruckol1

Great idea! I'd be willing to help those with an AM3 Proc on AM2+ boards! As I've learned quite a bit about unlocking and overclocking thus far.

Let me give you my info for the spreadsheet:

Mobo: ASUS M4N78 Pro, Bios 1004
Memory: Corsair 2x1GB 800MHz @ 1066 @ 1.9v
Processor: Phenom II X2 550 BE
2 Cores - 3.7GHz stable, 1.375v
3 Cores - 3.1(Currently, haven't OC'd) stable, 1.4v
4 Cores - 3.1 Unstable - Will boot into windows but after running most programs for extended time system freezes up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
Great idea! I'd be willing to help those with an AM3 Proc on AM2+ boards! As I've learned quite a bit about unlocking and overclocking thus far.

Let me give you my info for the spreadsheet:

Mobo: ASUS M4N78 Pro, Bios 1004
Memory: Corsair 2x1GB 800MHz @ 1066 @ 1.9v
Processor: Phenom II X2 550 BE
2 Cores - 3.7GHz stable, 1.375v
3 Cores - 3.1(Currently, haven't OC'd) stable, 1.4v
4 Cores - 3.1 Unstable - Will boot into windows but after running most programs for extended time system freezes up.

Thanks man.

Do you happen to know the Batch #/Stepping of your CPU?

A Picture of the CPU IHS will help me pick out this information.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:

So, anyone who has ever run a AM3 Opteron, Athlon II, Sempron II,or Phenom II is welcome to join!
i haven't run one yet: still new to the AM3 scene, but just got a Phenom II X3 720 today. pics/validations/benches will be posted when i get the rig running. i'd still like to join though







.


----------



## takealready

I'm honestly impressed at how much info and work went into making this. Come February I will be joining a phenom club, I'm not sure which one yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
i haven't run one yet: still new to the AM3 scene, but just got a Phenom II X3 720 today. pics/validations/benches will be posted when i get the rig running. i'd still like to join though







.

Make sure to take some pictures of your IHS, the stepping & Batch Code are very important to the estimates of overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takealready* 
I'm honestly impressed at how much info and work went into making this. Come February I will be joining a phenom club, I'm not sure which one yet.

You don't need to join a specific one, you can chill out here if you want


----------



## logan

This is a great idea Tator Tot, I know that the old 939'ers club has helped a TON of people around here. I'll make sure to let you know if I run across any good info to post up here. Plus I'll be around to help out whenever I can.

Also, I'll put in a plug for all of the guides here on OCN, as they really are a great place to find excellent information. Many questions can be answered just by reading through them in detail. And if they don't give you all of the info you need, they'll give you the background info to ask really great questions. Give them a read, they're worth it







.

Cheers!


----------



## Tator Tot

Danke schÃ¶n for coming onboard man.









I know plenty of people out there have Phenom II/Athlon II related Questions. So this is just a easier and quicker way for them to get help.


----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, great looking thread already. Love all the links/documentation on the front page. I'll definitely be contributing a lot here









*Subscribed*

Now I just need to get my AM3 equipment purchased haha

Logan, hey man good to see you!


----------



## timxirish

Not on AM3 just yet, but I'm hoping to be before the end of the month. Just wanted to drop by and show some support. Very impressive presentation, and nice use of Google Docs.









Keep up the good work mang, for YOURS is the thread that will pierce the heavens.


----------



## Tator Tot

Haha <3 Tim.


----------



## soadrocksever

<3 am3. Currently w/ my am2 but have a 'AM3 ready' board, gona deal w/ ddr2 for now, until i can get a new board. Its taking forever to save for a am3 chip alone! lol

Subscribed for the great info.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soadrocksever* 
<3 am3. Currently w/ my am2 but have a 'AM3 ready' board, gona deal w/ ddr2 for now, until i can get a new board. Its taking forever to save for a am3 chip alone! lol

Subscribed for the great info.

Welcome man, once you get going and need some help, post up and I'll do my best to assist.


----------



## soadrocksever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Welcome man, once you get going and need some help, post up and I'll do my best to assist.

Wholey appreciate it. I have done tons of research but i know when i get to ocing the phII itl be a little bit more challenging than the athlon 64 x2,

What is usually required for Oc'ing the phii's to 4ghz? much tweaking w/ the NB voltage etc? or is it mostly tweaking the bus speed and multiplier?


----------



## Dopamin3

Feel free to take the overclock chart from my x2 550 club.

I no longer update it. You can either copy/paste everything into your chart or I can give you permission to edit it if you would like.


----------



## Snipe07

this looks like a good place to lurk post for when i get my AM3 setup up and running 965 is supposed to be in the mail and i have yet to get a 790fx-GD70, just saw the 890fx-gd70 news tho and was tempted to wait but idk how much longer i can put up with gaming on my rig lol


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soadrocksever* 
Wholey appreciate it. I have done tons of research but i know when i get to ocing the phII itl be a little bit more challenging than the athlon 64 x2,

What is usually required for Oc'ing the phii's to 4ghz? much tweaking w/ the NB voltage etc? or is it mostly tweaking the bus speed and multiplier?

To get to 4GHz you usually need a pretty good chip and good cooling. Most PhII's like cooler temperatures at least as much as more voltage (meaning, at low temps, the same OC might take less voltage), so make sure you do your best to cool it if you want to push the 4GHz mark. And like always, a super high OC will take alot of time and tweaking. So 4GHz might not be easy to get to, but 3.8GHz should be for almost every chip out there, so you'll at least get pretty close







.

I'm not sure which chip you're talking about, but if you have a Black Edition chip you don't need to mess with the NB speed if you don't want to, and if you don't, you dont HAVE to OC the NB, you can just lower the NB multi as you raise the reference clock. Most people will OC the NB some though, because there is some good performance to be found there.

Let us know when you get started, and we'll see if we can help out any.

Cheers!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soadrocksever* 
Wholey appreciate it. I have done tons of research but i know when i get to ocing the phII itl be a little bit more challenging than the athlon 64 x2,

What is usually required for Oc'ing the phii's to 4ghz? much tweaking w/ the NB voltage etc? or is it mostly tweaking the bus speed and multiplier?

I wouldn't say that Phenom II's are easier or harder to overclock. My Athlon 64 x2 4000+ Brisbane was a beast, it went to 3.0ghz almost no problem. And Athlon 64's could get around 280 HT Clock no problem.

A Phenom II on the other hand, well it can't blast though HT clocks the same. But they introduced the Black Edition type CPU with unlocked Multi's, and it's much cheaper.

I would say that the Black Editions make life a bit easier though.

As for what you need?
- A Good CPU (IE: Batch #, Stepping, & Luck)
- A Good Board
- Some nice cooling
- A bit of spit & polish
- And a hint of luck.

Mostly for AMD Overclock right now, as long as your board can handle the wattage of an overclocked CPU, the CPU is the only part that really matters all that much.

As to Quote Txtmstrjoe:
_"Steppings merely indicate possible outcomes due to the law of averages being in your favor."_
Which can be applied to batch codes as well. But rarely do you see "dud" CPU's that won't overclock well when they have a good Batch Code & Stepping.

Things like Overclocking your RAM and or Northbridge is not needed, but Northbridge in particular can yield much better out comes as far as performance goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snipe07* 
this looks like a good place to lurk post for when i get my AM3 setup up and running 965 is supposed to be in the mail and i have yet to get a 790fx-GD70, just saw the 890fx-gd70 news tho and was tempted to wait but idk how much longer i can put up with gaming on my rig lol

In my opinion, waiting might be in your best option, as these first gen 790FX's are good boards, but the 890FX boards will be built from the ground up for Phenom II CPU's, so they might have a better ability for overclocking and such. Beyond that, they do have SATA III/USB 3.0

But if you can find a good combo deal on the 790FX-GD70 (like I've seen with GD70 + 125watt 965BE for $255) then go for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Feel free to take the overclock chart from my x2 550 club.

I no longer update it. You can either copy/paste everything into your chart or I can give you permission to edit it if you would like.

I shall PM you about this, I have a few ideas.


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh Now that is a sweet looking Opening Page Tator. Now how come I did not think if this. Hey Tator did you know you can add pages inside your google spreadsheets so you don't have to list them in 3 different POST's? I can give you some help w/the Googlespreadsheets if you need any so long as it's information I know about.

Good Job,

N2G


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Oh Now that is a sweet looking Opening Page Tator. Now how come I did not think if this. Hey Tator did you know you can add pages inside your google spreadsheets so you don't have to list them in 3 different POST's? I can give you some help w/the Googlespreadsheets if you need any so long as it's information I know about.

Good Job,

N2G

Thanks man, and I already knew about that, but for the issue of linking and quick loading, I'd rather have the 4 separate posts.


----------



## _02

I'll get my info posted when I can get home.

I decided my voltage was too high after hitting 3.7ghz @ 1.55v - so this seems like a great place to start my fine tuned research! Although I'm happy with my 3.5ghz @ 1.39v to be honest, I'd still like to see how high I can take it.

This is my first overclocked chip. Thanks very much for presenting this in an organized fashion. I have much respect for those who organize information for others.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:

who has ever run a AM3 Opteron, Athlon II, Sempron II,or Phenom II is welcome to join!
Ummmmm all of the above







have the c3 a 435 and an unlockable 140 atm waiting for the phase to arrive







Will contribute as much as i can and i also have a plan ygpm







I'm sure thinker will be as helpful as ever







cheers dude.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Ummmmm all of the above







have the c3 a 435 and an unlockable 140 atm waiting for the phase to arrive







Will contribute as much as i can and i also have a plan ygpm







I'm sure thinker will be as helpful as ever







cheers dude.

Responded man, and I love the idea.

I'll get my info posted when I can get home.

Quote:

I decided my voltage was too high after hitting 3.7ghz @ 1.55v - so this seems like a great place to start my fine tuned research! Although I'm happy with my 3.5ghz @ 1.39v to be honest, I'd still like to see how high I can take it.

This is my first overclocked chip. Thanks very much for presenting this in an organized fashion. I have much respect for those who organize information for others.
No problem man, I love to spread my wealth of knowledge as far as I can.

The voltage for 3.7 is a little high, make sure to post up all the info you have. IE:

CPU
Batch #
Stepping
Motherboard
BIOS
Settings
ect.


----------



## el gappo

As far as cpu-z verifications go i have a few atm.
The 965 c3 my pride and joy

batch AACAC ( early retail, yeah i had it first







) 0933EPBW
4612.8 mhz
1.6vcore
northbridge frequency was around 2900
cpu-nb voltage +0.200
RAM Speed : 820.1 MHz (1:4) @ 7-7-7-24 2.1volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818625
Beer Bong Cooler
Will have to redo that one soon because I was finding some nice spi 1m settings and thought i'd throw in a validation. Hence silly high clocks and timmings.

phenom II 700e C2

4140mhz 1.472vcore
2415mhz nb clock
690mhz 7-6-6-24-1t 2.0 volts

No idea on voltages. It was a bench run a while ago for super pi 1m again http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910870 Bong chiller again

Athlon II 235e C2
4252.9 mhz
1.6 vcore
2000ish nb clock
1.4 cpu nb vid
840.1 MHz (3:8) @ 8-8-8-30 1.7volts
Bong chiller http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267


----------



## raisethe3

And not to mix with AM2 or AM2+ CPU conversations.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Already have, and already working on it.

The point of this thread is to get a more unified collective of AM3 knowledge, as many of those threads are split off into just one subject and not AM3 Platform as a collective.

*Thus when someone has AM3 Questions they can come here, ask, and get some honest, factual responses.*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


And not to mix with AM2 or AM2+ CPU conversations.


That is well. Which is why the info only pertains to AM3 information.


----------



## H-man

So What Am I?
I have An AM3 in a AM2+ Board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


So What Am I?
I have An AM3 in a AM2+ Board.










Well it's still an AM2+ Setup. 
You can get help here if you need it.

It's almost like the difference between Socket 939 & AM2.
Same CPU's, but AM2 was DDR2 and 939 was DDR.

The idea is with the gap on DDR2 & DDR3 prices closing, AM3 becoming the new platform (as not more AM2+ boards will be made) we are looking to give this Platform an hub of information.

It'll be more crucial when later non DDR2 CPU's, & Non DDR2 chipsets are out. (IE: Thuban & AMD 8 Series)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818625
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910870
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267


El gappo, those are some crazy overclocks man! Do you know the last digits on the 965? Sounds like a golden chip to me


----------



## N2Gaming

Every thing is gonnna seem golden to you thlk3r until you get your AM? mobo & chip. LOL
J/K


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Do you know the last digits on the 965? Sounds like a golden chip to me










batch AACAC 0933EPBW. The batch to be looking for atm is cacac 0933FPMW







I'll get a photo of the ihs up next week sometime


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
batch AACAC 0933EPBW. The batch to be looking for atm is cacac 0933FPMW







I'll get a photo of the ihs up next week sometime

El gappo, sounds good. I was referring to the last line listed on the IHS. You might see a series of numbers (ie. 90204 ect). Again nice OC's!


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey Tator great thread, Subscribed.









I would say more but I gotta run, but for now here ya go.

CPU: 720BE @ 3600MHz
Batch #:90149
Stepping:CACZC
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Big Typhoon
Motherboard:MSI GD-70
BIOS:1.4


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


As far as cpu-z verifications go i have a few atm. 
The 965 c3 my pride and joy

batch AACAC ( early retail, yeah i had it first







) 0933EPBW 
4612.8 mhz 
1.6vcore
northbridge frequency was around 2900
cpu-nb voltage +0.200
RAM Speed : 820.1 MHz (1:4) @ 7-7-7-24 2.1volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818625
Beer Bong Cooler
Will have to redo that one soon because I was finding some nice spi 1m settings and thought i'd throw in a validation. Hence silly high clocks and timmings.

phenom II 700e C2

4140mhz 1.472vcore
2415mhz nb clock 
690mhz 7-6-6-24-1t 2.0 volts

No idea on voltages. It was a bench run a while ago for super pi 1m again http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910870 Bong chiller again

Athlon II 235e C2
4252.9 mhz
1.6 vcore 
2000ish nb clock
1.4 cpu nb vid
840.1 MHz (3:8) @ 8-8-8-30 1.7volts 
Bong chiller http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267



Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


batch AACAC 0933EPBW. The batch to be looking for atm is cacac 0933FPMW







I'll get a photo of the ihs up next week sometime



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey Tator great thread, Subscribed.









I would say more but I gotta run, but for now here ya go.

CPU: 720BE @ 3600MHz
Batch #:90149
Stepping:CACZC
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Big Typhoon
Motherboard:MSI GD-70
BIOS:1.4


Let me know when you have more info on that so I can fill in the rest of the details BO.

And glad to have you onboard man!

And I have your guys stuff on the list with pages and such.


----------



## Tator Tot

Just updated the Group Contributors list as well.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Just updated the Group Contributors list as well.

Tator just had a thought, you might want to add in the CPU frequency not only the highest attained clock but what they run it at 24/7.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Tator just had a thought, you might want to add in the CPU frequency not only the highest attained clock but what they run it at 24/7.


I might key that in.

IE: Tator Tot (SR) would be Suicide Run
Tator Tot (24/7) would be the stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


CPU: 720BE @ 3600MHz
Batch #:90149


BO, nice looking chip buddy. I can't remember exactly how much you pushed your 720. Do you have any details?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I might key that in.

IE: Tator Tot (SR) would be Suicide Run
Tator Tot (24/7) would be the stable.


Tator, hey that's a good idea actually


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, hey that's a good idea actually










If you think that's good wait till you see what Gappo proposed...

Hint, it's going a bit like this:



































































































































































































And should end up back at


----------



## thlnk3r

Tator, sounds like we're all going to a party!!!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Can we nominate contributors?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, sounds like we're all going to a party!!!


Possibly. It actually should be an intense collection of information.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Can we nominate contributors?


Well if you have someone to suggest I'll gladly PM them. But they have to want to contribute


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I might key that in.

IE: Tator Tot (SR) would be Suicide Run
Tator Tot (24/7) would be the stable.

How about temps too?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
BO, nice looking chip buddy. I can't remember exactly how much you pushed your 720. Do you have any details?

Tator, hey that's a good idea actually



















I didn't really puch it. I just looked for the 24/7 overclock. Temps/volts dictated that I stay @ 3600. I didn't want to go above 1.5v or 50C.


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I might key that in.

IE: Tator Tot (SR) would be Suicide Run
Tator Tot (24/7) would be the stable.

+1 on that idea.

That should help people understand that even though most of the PhII's out there will hit 4GHz (like in the reviews they read online) that a not everyone runs them there 24/7. It should also give everyone else a good idea of what to shoot for in terms of a good stable OC.

I'm also interested to hear about this epic idea. I guess I'll just stay tuned then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
How about temps too?









Well that's more relative to what your room temp is, how secure your cooling is (IE: TRUE's, IFX14's, ect), and what paste you used.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan* 
I'm also interested to hear about this epic idea. I guess I'll just stay tuned then.

I'll shoot you a PM soon. You might be able to help us with it


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well that's more relative to what your room temp is, how secure your cooling is (IE: TRUE's, IFX14's, ect), and what paste you used.

Hell add all of that in. You know most people, if they know, wont hesitate to put it in.

maybe you could make like a little form like:

CPU:
Stepping:
Batch#:
CPU 24/7 Frequency:
CPU MAX Frequency:
CPU Cooling:
Ambient (room) Temp:
CPU Idle Temp (24/7 / MAX):
CPU Load Temp (24/7 / MAX):
And so on. It might make it easier to submit the info.......OR couldn't you guys do a thing like Val used to do with the foldathons? Where you go and fill out the info and it automatically loads in to a spread sheet. Of course you guys would have to make it so the entries would need to be approved before it actually posted to the thread.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hell add all of that in. You know most people, if they know, wont hesitate to put it in.

maybe you could make like a little form like:

CPU:
Stepping:
Batch#:
CPU 24/7 Frequency:
CPU MAX Frequency:
CPU Cooling:
Ambient (room) Temp:
CPU Idle Temp (24/7 / MAX):
CPU Load Temp (24/7 / MAX):
And so on. It might make it easier to submit the info.......OR couldn't you guys do a thing like Val used to do with the foldathons? Where you go and fill out the info and it automatically loads in to a spread sheet. Of course you guys would have to make it so the entries would need to be approved before it actually posted to the thread.

Those are forms, and I am considering it.

The only problem is I am trying to figure out a way for people to be able to choose which page they submit to, as each spreadsheet has multiple pages.
IE: x2/x3/x4/x6's for Phenom II


----------



## arronw10

hi there could any 1 help me i cnt oc my cpu in the bios options and i have tried some software and it dit reconize it thanx


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
hi there could any 1 help me i cnt oc my cpu in the bios options and i have tried some software and it dit reconize it thanx

Alright, to start out, have you tried AMD Overdrive yet?

This is official software from AMD, that is designed to work with AMD 7 Series and up chipsets to provide overclocking options to those users from Windows.


----------



## arronw10

no al jus download it


----------



## arronw10

sorry about this am new t cpu oc


----------



## arronw10

downloaded that and i dont no were t start with this lol


----------



## arronw10

in the auto clock section its greyed out


----------



## Tator Tot

Is the normal overclocking section grey'd out?


----------



## arronw10

no but were it says ht ref.clock it wont let me move the slider


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
no but were it says ht ref.clock it wont let me move the slider

So all options in AMD Overdrive are grey'd out an accessible?


----------



## arronw10

it lets me move the core slider and gpu clock just nt thta other thing


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
it lets me move the core slider and gpu clock just nt thta other thing

Well that means that AMD Overdrive is not going to let you overclock.








It's really a hard to say for certain, but I think you're not going to be able to overclock.

Unfortunately, SetFSB & Clockgen do not support your motherboard, so you may be stuck with what you can do.


----------



## arronw10

would u link me to give u my email n pass so u can log in to go to my pc n c what its lyk for your self u might b able to do some thing


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
would u link me to give u my email n pass so u can log in to go to my pc n c what its lyk for your self u might b able to do some thing

I am currently running Linux, so I wouldn't be able to do that even if I wanted to.

If you would like to, you could look into upgrading your motherboard so you could overclock.


----------



## arronw10

nah the pc only a week old could i not flash bios


----------



## arronw10

could any 1 else help me plz


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
nah the pc only a week old could i not flash bios


It very doubtful that a BIOS flash will get you any sort of overclockability. You need a different motherboard. No way around it.


----------



## arronw10

ok then thanx so cant do out with cpu then


----------



## arronw10

n2gaming would u b able t go on gotomypc n i will give u password n every thing because i could b doing somthing wrong


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry Arronw10, I don't do Direct connects via PCanywhere or any other type of connection type like those built into xp. I always laugh everytime a ISP provider or any other software company ask's me to give them total control over my PC via internet connections.









IDK if that is what your asking me to do but I would be happy to help you in any way I know how to. After all we are all suppose to be one big group to help out the Newb's







.

I got love for ya bro. at least you have your system info filled in and showing up in your sig.









What kind of options do you have in your CMOS settins. Can you adjust your CPU voltages any?

Can you adjust your Ram timings & voltages?

Can you adjust your FSB, CPU mulitplier & ram dividers from w/in the CMOS settings.

If the answer is no then I'd have to agree w/what has already been stated in that you may need a new mobo in order to overclock.

I don't want to send you off crying but I don't understand why people purchase OEM systems from Manufactures like Dell, Compac, HP, etc etc and expect to be able to Overclock their system. Overclocking is easy but only once you know what you are doing and what type of hardware is required of doing such.

Let me know what I can do to help you out any further.

Good Luck,

N2G

Edit: I'm sorry but I forgot to mention. if your using a OEM manufactured computer then your cooling may be just enough to keep it running smooth at the settings it is currently at. I mean there is a ton of other things that come in to play when you start overclocking like those seen in the list below for example.

CPU Temperature.
Ram Temperatures
GPU Temperatures
Hard Drive Temperature
Power supply Temperature
Power supply clean volts/amps
Chassis Air flow and ability to keep a constant fresh supply of clean fresh cool air
etc etc etc yada yada yada


----------



## arronw10

all there is in frequancy is cpu spread spectrum
pcie spread spectrum
sb spread spectrum


----------



## _02

If you do not have options to adjust the Core Multiplier, or the FSB / CPU frequency then you will have very little success overclocking with that motherboard via BIOS. I can't speak for software overclocking, but many people recommend against it, instead opting for traditional means of BIOS overclocking.

Some motherboards just do not support the features necessary for overclocking.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Some motherboards just do not support the features necessary for overclocking.

Notably in brand computers because of the proprietary bios. The only other thing I can think he might be able to do is find out the manufacturer of the board and possibly flash to their bios. I've had success doing that only once with a Emachine. The board that came with it was a ECS. However this process can be very risky...


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Notably in brand computers because of the proprietary bios. The only other thing I can think he might be able to do is find out the manufacturer of the board and possibly flash to their bios. I've had success doing that only once with a Emachine. The board that came with it was a ECS. However this process can be very risky...

Agreed. I've heard of this working a few times, but it is not something that I would recommend for anyone to do unless they are completely aware of the risk they are taking (that you might end up with an unusable computer, because the BIOS bricked your mobo).

I hate to say it, but if you can't software OC, then you're pretty much stuck until you get a new mobo.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do though


----------



## arronw10

k thanx lads


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
all there is in frequancy is cpu spread spectrum
pcie spread spectrum
sb spread spectrum

Aaron, since you can't overclock leave all of the spread spectrum options enabled. They help cancel out electromagnetic interference.

Also, if you have the option for it, make sure cool n' quiet is enabled also. This is a power saving feature that will underclock your CPU when it's not needed. And as soon as you open up an application, it jumps back up to it's original speed.

Good Luck


----------



## arronw10

ok i will activate them thanx bud


----------



## arronw10

hi there do u no if the zalman any good?


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
hi there do u no if the zalman any good?

You mean for a heatsink for the CPU? They're better than stock, but not all that great compared to some of their newer competition. I would go with something like the Xigmatek S1283 if you were going to get a new HSF... but then again, you're not able to OC anyway at this point, so I would stick with the stock one for now (save the cash for a new mobo







).

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
hi there do u no if the zalman any good?

For the price there are better options.

As Logan said, it would be better to save for a new motherboard.

Though, if you went for a new heatsink, the Cooler Master Hyper 212+


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


hi there do u no if the zalman any good?


 As the others have said, since you can't overclock at all don't bother getting a heat sink. Save your cash and get a new motherboard.

And after you do get a new motherboard and want to dabble into overclocking, definitely do not get a zallman. The newer heatsink's like the Xigmatek S1283 or the Scythe Mugen 2 will perform A LOT better than pretty much any Zallman out.


----------



## arronw10

i got a new board of a freind it a asus abn-sli


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


i got a new board of a freind it a asus abn-sli


Are you sure you do not mean the Asus A8N-SLi?

If so, that's a socket 939 board.

It's DDR1, and a different socket type than what you currently use (AM2+)


----------



## arronw10

a8n that the 1 a got a cpu and a gig of ram with it but i need a graphics card thinking about gett a nevidia 8800 gt card n a new case n build it ups as i get the cash


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


a8n that the 1 a got a cpu and a gig of ram with it but i need a graphics card thinking about gett a nevidia 8800 gt card n a new case n build it ups as i get the cash


Did you buy that mobo from your friend or was it a kicked down type of come up. If you paid for it or you owe for it then I would say see if you can return it. Then get you a decent cheap Gigabyte mobo and the 8800 or better. you already have a AM3 cpu and AM3 ram so you'd be better off getting a newer mobo at a very good deal from newegg or somewhere else like that. Honestly the 939 system you got from your buddy will only go so far w/newer games and will hold you back in the OC department as well.


----------



## arronw10

what gigabyte modle mobo would u recamend


----------



## el gappo

I'm confused. Is this for a 939 or an AM3 setup?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


what gigabyte modle mobo would u recamend


I think before I/we answer that I/we would need to know the exact model PC you have now so I/we can look up the exact hardware you currently have before I/we recommend hardware for your upgrade. No sense in having to RMA hardware that's not compatable.









Edit: actually all we really need is a few screen shots of CPU-Z. 1 of the CPU screen and 1 of your ram screen. Just want to make sure you have AM3 or DDR3 Ram prior to recommending an upgrade.


----------



## The Duke

Added to the AMD CPUs Current Tech Essentials


----------



## arronw10

any body no if or were i could get a window put in my side panel?


----------



## N2Gaming

This should help you out.







or Case mod Specialist


----------



## el gappo

ask bill owen at mnpc tech. Think its $30 or summet like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
any body no if or were i could get a window put in my side panel?

MN PC Tech


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I'm confused. Is this for a 939 or an AM3 setup?


El gappo, I believe the discussion topic for this club covers "AM3". Though I'm sure you know where the S939 club is at


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I'm confused. Is this for a 939 or an AM3 setup?


 Both. This thread is all AMD encompassing.









And man every time I see your name for some reason I think El Guapo.


----------



## el gappo

haha







I still need to watch that film.

I know its the am3 club lol. Only that guy was using an a8n motherboard? i thought they were 939... I don't know I can't make much sense of any of his posts tbh









Going to a ian brown gig tonight but I promise tator I'll get to work on that chart thing when I get back. Should be interesting


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice!









I had an Athlon II X4 for a while, but I sold it before it would lose so much value it'd be a doorstop









Info from the Athlon II X4 club -

CADAC AD 0932APFW
Athlon II x4 620 @ 3276Mhz (252 x 13) 1.424 V
Memory at 1344Mhz (7-7-7-21)
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824191

Mine was the "Propus" based one and did pretty well though I was annoyed at having bought the Scythe Ninja only to find I was hitting a speed wall with the CPU because Vista 64-bit was stressing the memory controller more than the 32-bit would have. I have a proof of principle of a 3.6 GHz speed but that was only stable as long as I didn't do memory operations.


----------



## Maximous

Hei folks. This is my amd chip(phenom 2) c2 step. See my specs for info.

Otherwise a great place to talk and share info about am3..

Thnx









EDIT: Im have one question. I have downloaded occt and prime. I can see that the occt runs for only 1 hour. Why? Will one hour of occt be the same as, say 3-6 hours prime?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Nice!









I had an Athlon II X4 for a while, but I sold it before it would lose so much value it'd be a doorstop









Info from the Athlon II X4 club -

CADAC AD 0932APFW
Athlon II x4 620 @ 3276Mhz (252 x 13) 1.424 V
Memory at 1344Mhz (7-7-7-21)
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824191

Mine was the "Propus" based one and did pretty well though I was annoyed at having bought the Scythe Ninja only to find I was hitting a speed wall with the CPU because Vista 64-bit was stressing the memory controller more than the 32-bit would have. I have a proof of principle of a 3.6 GHz speed but that was only stable as long as I didn't do memory operations.










Is that your 24/7 man?

It's a nice overclock though. Grats









What's your RAM Voltage & Cooling type? (IE: Stock, Air Cooler, Water Cooler, ect)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Hei folks. This is my amd chip(phenom 2) c2 step. See my specs for info.

Otherwise a great place to talk and share info about am3..

Thnx









EDIT: Im have one question. I have downloaded occt and prime. I can see that the occt runs for only 1 hour. Why? Will one hour of occt be the same as, say 3-6 hours prime?


You can change the stress time in OCCT. Default is just 1 hour though.

It looks like you got a pretty nice CPU Stepping there man, Let us know the Overclock Results.


----------



## logan

Yep, default is 1 hr for OCCt, and while they "claim" that it is the same as running prime for 24hrs... I would take that statement with a grain of salt. There is also a 2 hr setting, and then an "unlimited" one that will run forever just like Prime95 or Orthos will.

I usually use the default 1hr test in OCCT for initial testing while my OC is progressing, then I'll use something like prime95 for 8-12 hrs for the final stability check.


----------



## BlackOmega

I've found OCCT to be buggy personally. It misreports temps or voltages and shuts down. I've run into this on 3 939 boards with 3 different CPUs even different RAM and HDD's.

Personally, I run prime to test overall system stability. To test just the CPU I use S&M, to test just the RAM I run at least 2 full passes of memtest.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I've found OCCT to be buggy personally. It misreports temps or voltages and shuts down. I've run into this on 3 939 boards with 3 different CPUs even different RAM and HDD's.

Personally, I run prime to test overall system stability. To test just the CPU I use S&M, to test just the RAM I run at least 2 full passes of memtest.


I haven't used OCCT (as logan I use it for a quick run) on S939 systems.

But most AM2/AM2+/AM3 Chipsets it works just fine.

nForce 570, 590
ATi 590X
780G
785G
790X
790GX
790FX
nForce 750a
nForce 780a


----------



## Maximous

Thnx guys. That gave me the answer. Ive been using prime, but im gonna start with occt while oc and when i think im getting to the end ill finish of with prime just to be sure.
U said i had a nice stepping? Does that meen i have a "good" c2 version?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Thnx guys. That gave me the answer. Ive been using prime, but im gonna start with occt while oc and when i think im getting to the end ill finish of with prime just to be sure.
U said i had a nice stepping? Does that meen i have a "good" c2 version?

Well, C2 chips, by no means, were bad.

Besides a few very early ES chips, most Phenom II's floating around are C2's.

But your Batch # (0934EPMW), Die Cut (90143), & Stepping (CACYC) are all very nice.
That's the later stepping, which overclocks a bit better, your die cut is low, which means you can get high Northbridge Overclocks, and should have an easier time with RAM.
And your Batch # also eludes to your CPU having an easier time overclocking.

A friendly reminder from Txtmstrjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Txtmstrjoe*
"Steppings merely indicate possible outcomes due to the law of averages being in your favor."









Man, and good luck on the overclocking


----------



## Maximous

Thnx man. Ill post here when im getting to the end







Will be a pleasure


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm looking forward to it eagerly.

Again, Good Luck Mate









Overclocking always seems to be about finding the right stuff, and rubbing some luck on it.


----------



## Maximous

One question. Im about to raise my mobo voltage vdd, but i cant see to find it in bios







. Im gonna start with following deathonators guide.... U know what it can be called on my mobo?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


One question. Im about to raise my mobo voltage vdd, but i cant see to find it in bios







. Im gonna start with following deathonators guide.... U know what it can be called on my mobo?


Can you link me the guide?

Are you just trying to raise your CPU Voltage?


----------



## Maximous

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

read under:finding your mobos max fsb...


----------



## Maximous

Hmm thought i posted this just 2 min ago.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

Its under:finding ur mobos max fsb

EDIT: New page







thats why


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright:
1.) DO NOT FOLLOW THAT GUIDE! The info is out dated and will not really help you.

2.) VDD in that is Chipset Voltage, which should be labeled as NB Voltage or NB VCC in your BIOS. But do not raise this, it can cause instability and not help you obtain higher clocks.

3.) I suggest looking at Logan's Guide


----------



## Maximous

Ok thnx. Logan it is


----------



## BlackOmega

Maximous if you're trying to raise your CPU voltage, on your board it is called CPU VDDA.

What's interesting is that you have a NB voltage and a NB 1.8 voltage. I wonder what the 1.8 voltage one does.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Maximous if you're trying to raise your CPU voltage, on your board it is called CPU VDDA.

What's interesting is that you have a NB voltage and a NB 1.8 voltage. I wonder what the 1.8 voltage one does.










NB 1.8 is the NB-HT Voltage I think.

It's been a bit since I've had the M4A79T-DLX, as that was my first AM3 board to test.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *logan*


I usually use the default 1hr test in OCCT for initial testing while my OC is progressing, then I'll use something like prime95 for 8-12 hrs for the final stability check.


Good info Logan. That is the exact method I use...except instead of Prime95 I use Orthos (which are very similar).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I've found OCCT to be buggy personally. It misreports temps or voltages and shuts down.


BlackOmega, the temperatures are going to be a bit off regardless...I don't think they'll ever be accurate but the stability checking algorithm shouldn't necessarily be "buggy" in the application. Was that what you are referring to?


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey Guy's, just droppin a heads up if you want to check it out:

I've been working for a bit (out of hobby mostly) looking at free games and such. I'm no reviewer by any means (while the thought has crossed my mind)

But I have assembled a list of some of the free games I've played, and little 1-2 paragraph pieces on them.

Check out the list here


----------



## el gappo

I think this post/videos deserves a home somewhere easy to find. http://www.overclock.net/7943862-post28.html Good starter tutorial sort of thing. Wish there had been some like that when i was starting and maybe i wouldn't of become such a forum whore.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks mang, I added it to the list.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Good info Logan. That is the exact method I use...except instead of Prime95 I use Orthos (which are very similar).


 I've "lost" my copies of Orthos and the links on the 939 page are no longer functional (maybe you or Joe could look in to that). Do you have any other good links for Orthos?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


BlackOmega, the temperatures are going to be a bit off regardless...I don't think they'll ever be accurate but the stability checking algorithm shouldn't necessarily be "buggy" in the application. Was that what you are referring to?


 No it's not that thlnk3r. When I would run OCCT it would randomly shut down due to temps. Well when I'd check the chart it would say that my temp spiked to 250C (or thereabouts). When I would check any of the other temp loggers like Coretemp, it wouldn't report it. I even set the refresh time in Coretemp to 1ms and it never reported anything of the sort.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I've "lost" my copies of Orthos and the links on the 939 page are no longer functional (maybe you or Joe could look in to that). Do you have any other good links for Orthos?


BlackOmega, Orthos is located in the download section: http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


No it's not that thlnk3r. When I would run OCCT it would randomly shut down due to temps. Well when I'd check the chart it would say that my temp spiked to 250C (or thereabouts). When I would check any of the other temp loggers like Coretemp, it wouldn't report it. I even set the refresh time in Coretemp to 1ms and it never reported anything of the sort.


You may have had a older version of the app. It's been updated/revised quite a few times. Give it a try again: http://www.overclock.net/downloads/191765-occt.html

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

@BO, You can get Orthos in the OCN DL section. Unfortunately, the Othos site is down right now

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html


----------



## Maximous

Hey guys. I am now at 3.78Ghz stable at 49 load, but its seems like im having problem getting higher?
Anybody help me?

What info U need? I have taken out 2 sticks of ram. im now on 4 G. i set the ram to 1333 before oc. Think im at 1400Mhz or so now. timings 9-9-9-24-34-1T
Im at:
x18 multi
210 fsb
1.4875 vcore
Nb 2100
Ht 2100

The rest is set to auto

Let me know if u need more info.

Ps: ive tried upping the vcore and multi .5 but no luck. passes prime for about an hour.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Hey guys. I am now at 3.78Ghz stable at 49 load, but its seems like im having problem getting higher?
Anybody help me?

What info U need? I have taken out 2 sticks of ram. im now on 4 G. i set the ram to 1333 before oc. Think im at 1400Mhz or so now. timings 9-9-9-24-34-1T
Im at:
x18 multi
210 fsb
1.4875 vcore
Nb 2100
Ht 2100

Ps: ive tried upping the vcore and multi .5 but no luck. passes prime for about an hour.

Maximous, everything is looking great! How long did you run stability tests at 3.78Ghz? Make sure to keep your HT Link speed at it's stock speed (2000Mhz). Overclocking the HT Link speed can sometimes lead to instability issues.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Maximous

I ran prime for 6 hours, no crash. But i need help achiving some more







.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


I ran prime for 6 hours, no crash. But i need help achiving some more







.


Maximous, that's good. We can use 3.78Ghz as a baseline for a "stable" overclock. Lower the HT Link speed to stock and try for 3.85Ghz or so. Your cpu voltage looks good for right now. You may have to bump it up to 1.5 volts.

Give it a try and let us know

Good luck


----------



## Maximous

Ok. ive set the ht to 1926. NB to auto. 212 fsb, 18x, 1.512. ran prime for 1h17min. no errors. Now i upped to 214 fsb 1,525 vcore. rest the same. Im wondering is 1.55 max? and what temps is max? 55c?

EDIT: NB on auto showing the same as ht. Should i set the NB on 2100 or leave it on auto for now?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Ok. ive set the ht to 1926. NB to auto. 212 fsb, 18x, 1.512. ran prime for 1h17min. no errors. Now i upped to 214 fsb 1,525 vcore. rest the same. Im wondering is 1.55 max? and what temps is max? 55c?

EDIT: NB on auto showing the same as ht. Should i set the NB on 2100 or leave it on auto for now?


Maximous, the highest I recommend going on air is 1.55 volts. That in my opinion is the maximum safe voltage. Temperature wise I would try and keep it below 60C full load.

If you would like you can start increasing the NB Frequency. When you hit about 2400Mhz you may have to add a cpu-nb voltage. Start off with +.100. If you are also able to run lower sub-timings with a overclocked NB Freq then please try that as well. You'll definitely notice a difference in performance.

Hope that helps


----------



## Maximous

Here is a new validation. 3.852Ghz, 1.52v vcore, ht link 1926, nb 1926. 214 fbs, 18 x multi. load temp 52-53-54.
Im using northq siberian2(water)

Leaving the ht, upping the nb freq. But i have strugled finding my voltage for cpu-nb. This is on auto. Anf for the timings u meen lowering the main RAM timings?(ex. 7-7-7-20-24 ---->6-6-6-18-22) or what is subtimings? Sorry about all the questions







.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
And for the timings u meen lowering the main RAM timings?(ex. 7-7-7-20-24 ---->6-6-6-18-22) or what is subtimings? Sorry about all the questions







.

Maximous, that's correct. I'm referring to lowering the memory sub-timings. What is the part number that is labeled on your memory? If it's CMG4GX3xxx1600C7 then the stock timings should be 7-7-7-20. You can try for 6-6-6-15 but I can't guarantee that will be stable. I'm not certain on this but I believe the IC's on this kit are Micron D9GTR's. You should be able to get a CAS 6 out of them. You may have to lower the memory frequency before tightening up the timings.

Good luck


----------



## Maximous

Yeah u right. its cmg4gx3m2b1600c7. So how low is ok to have the RAm freq? Thought higher the better. At least 1333 with good timings.

+rep


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Yeah u right. its cmg4gx3m2b1600c7. So how low is ok to have the RAm freq? Thought higher the better. At least 1333 with good timings.


Maximous, keeping the memory at 1333 is perfectly fine. Start off with 6-6-6-15 and see how that goes. Make sure your tRC is set accordingly as well. I believe the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC (ie for 6-6-6-15, tRC should be 21).

Make sure to test the memory with memtest86+ before booting into the operating system. I prefer tests 5 and 8 (3 loops each).

Good luck


----------



## Maximous

well im at 1100 something right now. i can probably go up one and then ill see! Thnx mate


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys. I know this is AM3 Knowledge but I know a few of you here will have the answer to my technical question. I am interested in getting another kit of ram to pair up w/the kit I already have installed in my sig rig. However, I was just informed by a technitian at corsair that I actually have overclocked ram and it might be very hard if not impossible to get my ram to run at it's native speed of DDR2-1066/PC2-8500 w/all 4 ram slots occupied. I told him my mobo and he complimented me on my mobo







but was professional in how he broke the news to me. I'm wondering if any one has had 4x2GB DDR2-1066 RAM running w/my same CPU PhII X4 940 BE?

If I would not be able to run 8GB of DDR2-1066 w/my present CPU then do any of you think I would be able to run 8GB of 1066 while utilizing a PhII x4 965 and if so what revision CPU would I need. Would I need the newer C3 revision?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys. I know this is AM3 Knowledge but I know a few of you here will have the answer to my technical question. I am interested in getting another kit of ram to pair up w/the kit I already have installed in my sig rig. However, I was just informed by a technitian at corsair that I actually have overclocked ram and it might be very hard if not impossible to get my ram to run at it's native speed of DDR2-1066/PC2-8500 w/all 4 ram slots occupied. I told him my mobo and he complimented me on my mobo







but was professional in how he broke the news to me. I'm wondering if any one has had 4x2GB DDR2-1066 RAM running w/my same CPU PhII X4 940 BE?

N2Gaming, for AM2+ the support for 1066 memory only worked on one channel. I remember a lot of users complaining about this when trying to run 4 DIMMs at DDR2-1066. You can try overclocking all four sticks to their native speed but I'm not sure on stability. Here is a discussion on OCN about it: http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html.

Now does the same issue exist with AM3? Perhaps another member can enlighten us.

Hope that helps


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, for AM2+ the support for 1066 memory only worked on one channel. I remember a lot of users complaining about this when trying to run 4 DIMMs at DDR2-1066. You can try overclocking all four sticks to their native speed but I'm not sure on stability. Here is a discussion on OCN about it: http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html.

*Now does the same issue exist with AM3? Perhaps another member can enlighten us.*

Hope that helps

For C2 Phenom IIs, the limitation exists. No more than 1333MHz if you have 4 sticks. The C3 stepping however eliminates the issue.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
For C2 Phenom IIs, the limitation exists. No more than 1333MHz if you have 4 sticks. The C3 stepping however eliminates the issue.

Now the real question at hand is this a AM3 limitation or a AM2+ limitation? I'd like to be able to use AM2+ RAM controller if at all possible to achieve 1066MHz w/8G of Ram.

Oh yeah thanks Thlnk3r.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I have no idea about AM2+. I just know the AM3 limitation.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Now the real question at hand is this a AM3 limitation or a AM2+ limitation? I'd like to be able to use AM2+ RAM controller if at all possible to achieve 1066MHz w/8G of Ram.

Oh yeah thanks Thlnk3r.









The DDR2 IMC in AM3 CPU's is, for the most part, the same as the Phenom I version, thus only 2 sticks at 1066.

And I doubt we'll see it change, with the DDR2 price hike, and DDR3 price drops, AMD most likely won't even worry about it


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks guys.

I guess my only option at this point is to try my OCZ 4x1GB DDR2-800 at DDR2-1066 Spd's and timings to see if I can post and run the 4 sticks at 1066MHz. At least this way I should be able to know when I have 4 ram slots occupied if my present CPU's IMC can handle 4 channels at 1066 spds. I have heard of other options like upping my NB/CPU voltage a bit and bumping my Ram voltage as well to get it to work at 1066 spd's. I know it may be a waist of time to invest in old tech but If I can get 4GB of ram less then $100 then I don't see it as a bad investment if I can get my system to run 8GB at 1066MHz.


----------



## Tator Tot

Depending on what sticks you get, you could just simply get 8GB total, and run it all at DDR 960-1000mhz on Cas 4.

My OCZ Platinum LV's can do it. (As well as Blade LV's & Trident LV's)

But many sticks can do 960mhz Cas 4 easily.


----------



## -iceblade^

with a bit of tweaking i've managed to get my chip to unlock. runs fine at 2.8 by the looks of it, and also at 3.2 with no unlock, and a simple multi jump. epic chip/

i'll post up IHS shots when i can, but needless to say, i'm extremely impressed with this chip, and considering it retails for only $120!

may never buy a non BE chip again


----------



## arronw10

hi ppl i have a asus a8n32-sli mobo what comes on and wen i put my graphics card in it says that there no signal on the screen


----------



## arronw10

i would be very gr8 full if some 1 could help me thanx


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
hi ppl i have a asus a8n32-sli mobo what comes on and wen i put my graphics card in it says that there no signal on the screen

Arronw10, do you have another graphics card you could test with? What are the specifications of this setup? If you're running a higher end PCI-Express card then make sure you have the additional power cables plugged in. Have you tested with a different power supply? Have you tried clearing the CMOS? Make sure you have a speaker connected to the "speaker" jumper. If not then please connect one...this component will provide beep codes if there are any. Beep codes are helpful for troubleshooting.

Hopefully a few other users can jump in and reply with some more troubleshooting steps









Let us know about the above

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
with a bit of tweaking i've managed to get my chip to unlock. runs fine at 2.8 by the looks of it, and also at 3.2 with no unlock, and a simple multi jump. epic chip/

i'll post up IHS shots when i can, but needless to say, i'm extremely impressed with this chip, and considering it retails for only $120!

may never buy a non BE chip again

Keep reporting back man. I'm eager to see how it goes for you.


----------



## arronw10

i have tried 2 diffrent power packs and with1 it wont come on and with my 450w it comes on but says that no signal and i have a speaker on it and there is no beeps


----------



## arronw10

the graphics card works in my other baord nd my father in laws


----------



## arronw10

the card i am using is a radeon x300


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
i have tried 2 diffrent power packs and with1 it wont come on and with my 450w it comes on but says that no signal and i have a speaker on it and there is no beeps

Arronw10, can you remove all the sticks of memory and turn it back on. Does it give you beep codes after doing so?

Have you tried re-seating the processor?

Good luck


----------



## Afrodisiac

I claim responsibility for Iceblade's satisfaction. I convinced him to buy a 720 on Steam


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I claim responsibility for Iceblade's satisfaction. I convinced him to buy a 720 on Steam









Trust me, I helped him with that choice as well.


----------



## Afrodisiac

No, he's mine!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
No, he's mine!

It's Christmas, we can share. Or we can split him, whada ya say? Down the middle, 50/50?


----------



## arronw10

no beeps when i do that i might as well put it in bin arnt i


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
no beeps when i do that i might as well put it in bin arnt i

Arronw10, usually beep codes with no memory installed is a good sign. That means the board is still "somewhat" functional to some extent. Have you tried re-seating the processor?

Good luck


----------



## arronw10

how u reset that m8 thanx


----------



## arronw10

anybody selling a case?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


anybody selling a case?


http://www.overclock.net/cases/


----------



## arronw10

how u reset procceser m8 thanx


----------



## arronw10

hi deos any 1 no if cod 6 will run on my pc


----------



## el gappo

And use this http://translate.google.com/# I'm presuming English isn't your first language.

Yes call of duty will run on a lower setting.


----------



## arronw10

i have already did that bit thank you any ways


----------



## thlnk3r

El gappo, thank you for including those helpful Youtube videos. I was a little busy the past couple of days so I didn't have time to search for some









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
i have already did that bit thank you any ways

Arronw10, we completely understand but have you tried re-doing it just to make sure the processor was completely seated properly? Same goes for the heatsink.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## arronw10

i have also tried my frends processor and it still deos the same thing


----------



## el gappo

Looks like its your motherboard that's the problem, but it could be a cable or even the monitor. You want give give this guide a thorougher going over http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/5...ml#post6807892 and let us know how it goes.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
i have also tried my frends processor and it still deos the same thing

Arronw10, next I'd try POST'ing machine outside of the case. Make sure you place everything on a non-static surface. Disconnect all optical drives, card readers and only run one stick of memory. Perhaps there is something inside of the case that is shorting everything out.

Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## connorwat

hi azz are u on about the asus boared i giv u

1. if so did u use heat sink paste as i know that u dont
















2. if you have used hsp did u put the gfx card in the 16x slot 1

3. if youve done that and it still dont work txt me and ill come round as ure mam does live nxt door

__________________________________________________ ___________
I may only be 12 yrs old but i still build pc's lol


----------



## arronw10

still no look m8


----------



## qisoed

anyone know how to know my batch if its already lap?? I forgot to write it down before lapping it


----------



## el gappo

Its gone forever I'm afraid









Right i need to sort this bloody gmail thing out.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qisoed*


anyone know how to know my batch if its already lap?? I forgot to write it down before lapping it
























Why of course, put the CPU under your pillow and wait for the CPU Fairy to come around at night and laser etch the batch number back on







but be careful, if you wake up and take a peek at her, she will forever disappear from the world and all imagination.


----------



## Maximous

Ok guys im stabil for good 12 hours(prime and memtest) at: 3.81 Ghz. I was playing yesterday (cod6) for 2 hours. Everything ok. Then i played css right after and suddenly 30 min in the game i bsod. Only report i have is this windows report, after booting up again.

Anybody knows?

Can give more specs if needed.


----------



## ericld

Fantastic thread TatorTot. Gives me a lot of much needed info since I am doing almost all AM3 builds now. I especially like the Athalon IIs for HTPCs. Now if I can just get an AM3 for myself lol. Should be interesting to see how it performs, being that I have a 790FX board.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


still no look m8


Arronw10, sounds like the board could be the culprit. Just the fact that it doesn't give you any beep codes with any memory installed is a bad sign









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Ok guys im stabil for good 12 hours(prime and memtest) at: 3.81 Ghz. I was playing yesterday (cod6) for 2 hours. Everything ok. Then i played css right after and suddenly 30 min in the game i bsod. Only report i have is this windows report, after booting up again.

Anybody knows?

Can give more specs if needed.


Maximous, this might be heat related however in my experience "overheating" usually results in freezing/lockups and not BSOD's but eh you never know. How are your temperatures? Is your video card overclocked?

Try lowering your cpu overclock a little bit and see if it locks up in CS:S again.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Maximous

Nah my temps are ok (load53) gaming 46. But have been playing css now without any problems. Grafikk card a little oc but not when playing css. Ichanged my mobo some weeks ago. And i was using ocz freece and now im using actic silver 5. Ive resatt cooling twice and i can see a BIG difference between them, load on ocz is 47-48 load.

Thnx for the answer btw







. But gonna run it like this for a while and see if i bsod again. Great thread


----------



## arronw10

any body no the easyest way to stop games from laggin


----------



## Satans_Hell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


any body no the easyest way to stop games from laggin


Getting a better graphics card would be a start.


----------



## arronw10

ok


----------



## arronw10

any gpu for sale


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


any body no the easyest way to stop games from laggin


Arronw10, are you gaming off the integrated video (HD3200)? What games are you currently playing? The HD3200 video adapter is perfect for a HTPC solution but I'm not entirely sure it's "great" for gaming. I guess it depends on the resolution/graphic settings.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, for AM2+ the support for 1066 memory only worked on one channel. I remember a lot of users complaining about this when trying to run 4 DIMMs at DDR2-1066. You can try overclocking all four sticks to their native speed but I'm not sure on stability. Here is a discussion on OCN about it: http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html.

Now does the same issue exist with AM3? Perhaps another member can enlighten us.

Hope that helps


 Hey guys. I am happy to announce my MOBO/CPU/RAM combo's ability to run all 4 slots populated at 8GB 1066MHz w/a modest 400MHz overclock on my Ph II x4 940 BE


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys. I am happy to announce my MOBO/CPU/RAM combo's ability to run all 4 slots populated at 8GB 1066MHz w/a modest 400MHz overclock on my Ph II x4 940 BE 

N2Gaming, good job. Is this 1:1 though? I think that was the original problem with this divider on Phenom II's on all 4 DIMMs


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, good job. Is this 1:1 though? I think that was the original problem with this divider on Phenom II's on all 4 DIMMs










I don't know of any 1:1 ram dividor w/am2 and beyond cpu's. Mine is running at is 3:8


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I don't know of any 1:1 ram dividor w/am2 and beyond cpu's. Mine is running at is 3:8

N2Gaming, disregard last post. I was confused with DDR1 memory. You must have the right combination for running 4 DIMMs at 1066 considering this is not "officially" supported (AMD). Many are not as lucky


----------



## arronw10

hi th1nk3r
i am playing cod 1 + united offense ,cod2 ,farcry, rct3,pure,frontlines fuel of war ,and it works with need for speed **** but my computer fails on the cpu speed


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


hi th1nk3r
i am playing cod 1 + united offense ,cod2 ,farcry, rct3,pure,frontlines fuel of war ,and it works with need for speed **** but my computer fails on the cpu speed


Aaronw10, could you explain in a little bit more detail? In your last post you were wondering why your games were "lagging" or are you still referring to your Asus board?

Good luck


----------



## arronw10

games that board is no good put it in bin


----------



## arronw10

getting new case and mobo today


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
getting new case and mobo today









Arronw10, right on









What board did you end up getting? Let us know if you need help configuring the bios!

Good luck


----------



## arronw10

baught case then didnt have enuf for mobo


----------



## arronw10

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## connorwat

ill come round and try 2 get it to work if u promise not 2 cut any more of my fingers with fans









__________________________________________________ _____________________
I may only be 12 years old but know more than him above me


----------



## Afrodisiac

Posted this in the 700 thread but I need all the help I can get.

Quote:

So I'm having a hard time getting stable and I need help.

NB @ auto
HT @ auto
CPU-NB VID @ 1.4V
NB V @ 1.4V
DIMMs @ 1.7V (rated 1.6)
CPU @ 1.55V

I have the CPU at 3800MHz (200FSB, x19 multiplier). The RAM is at its rated 1600/9-9-9-24. I tried the 1333/tight timings method and it's a no-go. My RAM can pass Memtest at 1333/7-7-7-19 with 1.7V through them, but not blend, because of (I'm guessing) my IMC. I tried 1333 with 8-8-8-22 and 9-8-9-23, both pass Memtest (obviously), and set my NB at 2800MHz.

Could not pass blend. So I assumed 2800 was too ambitious for a first go. I set it to 2600. Couldn't pass blend. So I went back to 1600/9-9-9-24 on the memory and 2000MHz on the NB.

Couldn't pass blend. So right now I'm at:

3.8GHz/1.55V CPU
1600/9-9-9-24, 1.65V RAM (rated speeds at +0.5 of rated voltage)
Stock HT/NB speed, 1.4V CPU-NB VID, and 1.4V on the NB

What from those settings is most likely to be causing the instability? I'm guessing my chip can't do 3.8? I can pass Prime95 with small FFTs for more than 5 hours with my CPU at 1.525V, but blend is a no go.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Posted this in the 700 thread but I need all the help I can get.

Afrodisiac, have you tried testing 1600/9-9-9-24 2000NB at 3.7Ghz? Perhaps you're right...3.8Ghz may not be stable regardless of Vcore...

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Afrodisiac, have you tried testing 1600/9-9-9-24 2000NB at 3.7Ghz? Perhaps you're right...3.8Ghz may not be stable regardless of Vcore...

Let us know

Good luck

It appears I went too far with my "tweak, stress test, BSOD, rinse and repeat" operation. The BSODs finally corrupted my OS to unusability; it started with small things, like startup apps not being started up on startup (say that 10 times fast), and Avira not showing up in the system tray, and ended up with Event Viewer not working and Chrome refusing to open.

I'm back to stock settings right now. I'll do some more tweaking later but I'll do a backup of my files. As soon as I hit a nice stable setting, I will reformat.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Here's my update: successful settings.

CPU: 3.8GHz, 1.58V (I know right?)
NB: 2.6GHz, 1.4V, CPU-NB VID: 1.45V
Memory: 1333MHz, 8-7-8-22, 1.6V

Blend for 1.5 hours now, stable. 57C max CPU temp, 55C generally. Max core temp 49C, hovering at 47C right now.

Bah, failed at 768k. Scaling NB back to 2.4GHz, and loosening memory timings to 8-8-8-23.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's a C2 stepping, so memory is going to be hard, also, run it at 8-8-8-24-2T. That command rate will help you.

As for the NB, 2.4ghz should be a stable base. I would work with that, do you happen to have, or know your IMC numbers off hand?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Well, I managed to complete a Prime95 Blend run, 8 hours.

3700MHz, 1.55V (1.54 effective)
2600MHz NB, 1.4V NB, 1.45V CPU-NB VID
1333, 8-7-8-22, 1.6V through the memory (my sticks are rated at 1.5V but my board defaults them at 1.6 and does not allow me to undervolt - weird right?)


----------



## Tator Tot

For the memory voltage, look for a newer BIOS if you have not. I seem to remember a similar issue on my 790FXT, but one of the later BIOS fixed that.

Other than that, the blend run looks good.

Memory volts is fine, but I would not put them above 1.75v

Other than that, you could dial back your NB voltage, as that's just added heat for no reason.


----------



## Kryton

Check the link in my sig for my X3 720 BE's validated MHz.
X3 720 BE @ 4275MHz - CACZC AC stepping.

It's an older C2 stepping chip that does well in comparison to the newer stepping. Really need to get another one though to see if I could unlock it since this one won't.


----------



## redhat_ownage

should i just buy a sempron 140 or regor 240 till the c3 550 is released?
ive got the whole system ready just need the cpu

?????


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


should i just buy a sempron 140 or regor 240 till the c3 550 is released?
ive got the whole system ready just need the cpu

?????


Which ever is cheaper. Both are good CPU's, and Sempron's unlock into Athlon's quite often.

I have a Ath II 240 sitting here as a backup chip. They are nice.


----------



## redhat_ownage

ok i need to rephrase the question

i have a DFI 790fx m2rsh with pc2-9600 d9gkx and msi 8600gts
all i need is the cpu, should i buy a cheap cpu now or wait till the c3 550 drops


----------



## Tator Tot

The C3 550 is not a black edition, you should wait for the 555BE, which will be a black edition.

But honestly, I would hold out if you don't have alot of money to spend.


----------



## arronw10

hi could any 1 tell me how to lap my cpu?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Are your temperatures bad?


----------



## arronw10

24 26 20


----------



## arronw10

wen running a game they are 31 38 39


----------



## el gappo

I don't think you should lap it but tripleC made a video on how to if you really want to.


----------



## arronw10

what temps will it go to aproximatly


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


what temps will it go to aproximatly


Arronw10, there is really no way of telling until you start testing. It will also depend on how well you lap both surfaces. I suggest taking your time and being patient during the process. In my experience lapping usually takes a few hours. After my testing I typically would see a 3-5C difference in load temperatures.

Pick out a few movies and start chugging away









Hope that helps


----------



## Afrodisiac

Since he already has like 30C load temps, I see no reason to risk lapping.


----------



## arronw10

ok thanx lads


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


Here you go guys.

Hope I am validated enough









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=927625



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


What do you want a picture of?

There is tons of validation on this all over the interwebs? I have an AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Dual core unlocked to Quad because of ACC in my BIOs. It is a Deneb version built on 45 nm process?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=236217
http://www.computing.net/answers/cpu...cpu/15658.html


Apparently we've been blessed with a C2 Deneb in disguise, a $65 Athlon x2 is actually an Phenom II x4 with 2 disabled cores, half the L2 disabled, and L3 cache disabled.

But it contains most the features of a Deneb CPU. *(Whether it has a DDR3 IMC is unknown to me right now.) *

Either way, this is some huge news, and I might just purchase one of these chips to unlock it and see where it will go from there.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Apparently we've been blessed with a C2 Deneb in disguise, a $65 Athlon x2 is actually an Phenom II x4 with 2 disabled cores, half the L2 disabled, and L3 cache disabled.

But it contains most the features of a Deneb CPU. *(Whether it has a DDR3 IMC is unknown to me right now.) *

Either way, this is some huge news, and I might just purchase one of these chips to unlock it and see where it will go from there.


Tator, this is very interesting. Why the heck did they call it a "5000+" though









Definitely sounds like a AM2+ 940.


----------



## Nburnes

Still don't know where I fit in here


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


Still don't know where I fit in here










Nburnes, to me it looks like the processor is a AM2+. I noticed you made a new thread asking for help on your overclock. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I'll check out your thread to see if I have any suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

That's sweet. Would this work on my X2 5400+ BE cpu's? or does it have to be a certain Rev/stepping chip?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, this is very interesting. Why the heck did they call it a "5000+" though









Definitely sounds like a AM2+ 940.


I can't fathom why besides draining old stock of the non DDR3 IMC Phenom II chips that were faulty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


Still don't know where I fit in here










Well, I'm not sure if it's a AM3 CPU, but it may as well be an Athlon dual core, unlocked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That's sweet. Would this work on my X2 5400+ BE cpu's? or does it have to be a certain Rev/stepping chip?


Doubt it, unless the chip came labled as an AM2+ chip. This CPU is fairly new, and snuck it's way in because it's using an old name.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I can't fathom why besides draining old stock of the non DDR3 IMC Phenom II chips that were faulty.


Tator, I had no idea this was a 45nm chip...I guess it all makes sense now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, I had no idea this was a 45nm chip...I guess it all makes sense now









It is, Deneb core an all. It's just a very odd thing to come out.

I do believe that AMD wanted to keep this little unlocker under wraps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I do believe that AMD wanted to keep this little unlocker under wraps.

Tator, if it wasn't for ACC we would have never known. Everyone needs to start enabling this feature just for the heck of it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tator, if it wasn't for ACC we would have never known. Everyone needs to start enabling this feature just for the heck of it










Maybe, also I found some other possible Phenom I cut CPU's that could aid from ACC activation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Also, apparently there's a 5600B which might be a Phenom I

And other possible Phenom I cuts are:
4850B
4450B


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Maybe, also I found some other possible Phenom I cut CPU's that could aid from ACC activation


Tator, those appear to be 65nm chips though


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Doubt it, unless the chip came labled as an AM2+ chip. This CPU is fairly new, and snuck it's way in because it's using an old name.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, those appear to be 65nm chips though









Phenom I CPU's (IE: like my Kuma) are 65nm.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Phenom I CPU's (IE: like my Kuma) are 65nm.









Tator, ahh that's right you were talking about Phenom I and not II


----------



## Nburnes

Bleh looks like I helped to unleash something AMD wanted to keep secret


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Bleh looks like I helped to unleash something AMD wanted to keep secret









Nburnes, have you performed any testing yet to make sure the unlock is stable? No doubt this is a pretty awesome find!

Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tator, ahh that's right you were talking about Phenom I and not II









Yep, which if priced right, are still nice little chips.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Bleh looks like I helped to unleash something AMD wanted to keep secret









Bravo mate! Spreading the word is what we enthusiasts need!


----------



## redhat_ownage

the box number on that is AD5000ODGIBOX so im asuming the GI in there means deneb c2?

if thats the case then any cpu with GI in it will be able to unlock to quad??

im brilliant


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


the box number on that is AD5000ODGIBOX so im asuming the GI in there means deneb c2?

if thats the case then any cpu with GI in it will be able to unlock to quad??

im brilliant


Not necessarily.

GI is just a part of the box code that is used for Phenom II CPU's. And not all CPU's unlock.


----------



## el gappo

Got something that might tickle your fancy here tator http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ml#post8097640


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Nburnes, have you performed any testing yet to make sure the unlock is stable? No doubt this is a pretty awesome find!

Good luck


I've been running it about 24/7 since X-mas day. Also unlocked it the first day and ran Prime95 for ~15 hours.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Got something that might tickle your fancy here tator http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ml#post8097640


El Gappo, interesting find. Some of the users in that XS thread seem skeptical. Is this for sure not just for the ES (engineering sample) Athlon II X2's? I don't think I've seen this mentioned in the Athlon II X2 Regor Club yet


----------



## el gappo

You seen anyone with a ecs board in there? I'm going to ask for some pics of the cpu and original cpu psn right now, but it seems strange that it came up on a 710 as well on a board he said is capable. It really wouldn't surprise me if it was true tho, I mean we have seen unlocked cores and cache so far and cpu's often do appear as es-opterons when unlocked.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


You seen anyone with a ecs board in there? I'm going to ask for some pics of the cpu and original cpu psn right now, but it seems strange that it came up on a 710 as well on a board he said is capable. It really wouldn't surprise me if it was true tho, I mean we have seen unlocked cores and cache so far and cpu's often do appear as es-opterons when unlocked.


El Gappo, yeah anything is certainly possible. Heck the Athlon X2 5000+ looks like a 920/940 after being unlocked


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Got something that might tickle your fancy here tator http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ml#post8097640

Very interesting, I'm going to have to do some digging.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
El Gappo, interesting find. Some of the users in that XS thread seem skeptical. Is this for sure not just for the ES (engineering sample) Athlon II X2's? I don't think I've seen this mentioned in the Athlon II X2 Regor Club yet









Even if it is an ES chip, not all of them came with unlocked multi's, and an unlocked multi on an ES Athlon II just seems silly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
You seen anyone with a ecs board in there? I'm going to ask for some pics of the cpu and original cpu psn right now, but it seems strange that it came up on a 710 as well on a board he said is capable. It really wouldn't surprise me if it was true tho, I mean we have seen unlocked cores and cache so far and cpu's often do appear as es-opterons when unlocked.

Don't forget back in the day, we had Athlon XP's which you could unlock multi's on.


----------



## el gappo

If I find it's possible on a board with a strong fsb then I'll be on it quicker than a English man on biscuits and tea








Don't you have an asrock 790 board? sure somebody does.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Should I FSB overclock?


----------



## el gappo

Well you do have one of the best boards in the buisness for it afro, you should give it a go. Try a few different combo's of fsb and multi oc's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
If I find it's possible on a board with a strong fsb then I'll be on it quicker than a English man on biscuits and tea








Don't you have an asrock 790 board? sure somebody does.

No, may still have my ECS 785G, I can't remember if I sold it or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Should I FSB overclock?

Do both FSB (HT Clock) & Multi Overclocking.

That'll most likely yield the greatest overall system performance.

And remember, on a black edition CPU, your CPU, CPU-NB, & HT Multi's are all unlocked (normal chips just have an unlocked HT Multi)


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html well that's sorted







It was purely to contribute to this thread but it may aswell have its own separate thread to avoid the clutter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html well that's sorted







It was purely to contribute to this thread but it may aswell have its own separate thread to avoid the clutter.


This will be posted in Post #5 it'll auto update so no worries about having to change anything on this threads end.

Thanks for the work El Gappo. I might be able to contribute soon if I figure out which direction my funds are going to go for new tech.

I'm deciding on a Ph II & i5 rigs or Ph II rig + Multiple CPU's.


----------



## el gappo

I hope you mean Phenom II & Clarksdale


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I hope you mean Phenom II & Clarksdale










Nah, i5 750 is what I'm looking at right now.

While the i5 600 series looks interesting, they are dual cores with way to high of a price.

And unfortunately, Intel does not allow for unlocking


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I claim responsibility for Iceblade's satisfaction. I convinced him to buy a 720 on Steam










oh you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Trust me, I helped him with that choice as well.










that you did









truth be told it was both of you, and a few more people i can't name and shame all that well.

that said, let me put up a pic of the results i have gotten










i have been able to hit 3.2, unlocked but it's not stable in Crysis... now that i have a proper temp monitoring program i can push for more.


----------



## Tator Tot

NEEDS MORE GIGGLEHURTZ! Get on that, stat!


----------



## HothBase

Just curious, what voltage(s) am I supposed to be playing with when working on the NB freq. (like CPU-NB VID or Nothbridge V)?
I've messed around a bit with both of those though, and I'm having trouble getting it past even 2200MHz stable. I guess it could be because I'm running it unlocked (X4)? I haven't tested to see if it's the same in X3 config yet.
Or maybe my CPU simply likes staying at ~2000MHz NB.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Just curious, what voltage(s) am I supposed to be playing with when working on the NB freq. (like CPU-NB VID or Nothbridge V)?
I've messed around a bit with both of those though, and I'm having trouble getting it past even 2200MHz stable. I guess it could be because I'm running it unlocked (X4)? I haven't tested to see if it's the same in X3 config yet.
Or maybe my CPU simply likes staying at ~2000MHz NB.










2000mhz is your stock NB.

And yes, CPU-NB Is the voltage you need to raise.

A few quick questions, do you know the info printed on your IHS?
And what settings are you usign?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


2000mhz is your stock NB.

And yes, CPU-NB Is the voltage you need to raise.

A few quick questions, do you know the info printed on your IHS?
And what settings are you usign?


Ah, well I've tried various voltages up to 1.4V CPU-NB VID without any luck.
CACZC AC 0904EPNW with the a serial ending in 90485, so nothing spectacular.









Trying to find the max NB freq. I was running the CPU at 200x14 and with mem at 800MHz (as in 400x2). 2400MHz NB crashes pretty much instantly, 2200MHz crashes after an hour or two.

I'm currently working on mem, here's my progress so far:
http://img251.imageshack.us/i/chb.jpg/


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright, I would try to keep your NB within 2200-2300mhz Which will most likely be your top out. But you'll also need to bump up your CPU-NB Voltage to 1.4v, or there about.

Though, you might want to throttle back that RAM a bit. That's most likely the other issues. But as an FYI, RAM about 1333mhz Cas 6 doesn't hold a benefit to even 1600mhz Cas 6.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Alright, I would try to keep your NB within 2200-2300mhz Which will most likely be your top out. But you'll also need to bump up your CPU-NB Voltage to 1.4v, or there about.

Though, you might want to throttle back that RAM a bit. That's most likely the other issues. But as an FYI, RAM about 1333mhz Cas 6 doesn't hold a benefit to even 1600mhz Cas 6.


Thanks, will play some more with the NB tomorrow.








But I wonder, what's the "Northbridge Voltage" for?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


But I wonder, what's the "Northbridge Voltage" for?


HothBase, that is probably the voltage control for the chipset (ie. 200Mhz)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HothBase*


Thanks, will play some more with the NB tomorrow.








But I wonder, what's the "Northbridge Voltage" for?


For your actual Northbridge







(IE: the 790X in your case)

Southbridge Voltage is for the SB750 (or 710/700 depending on your board.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HothBase, that is probably the voltage control for the chipset (ie. 200Mhz)










Yep.


----------



## HothBase

Ah, well of course that makes sense.








Thanks guys, time for me to hit the sack for today.


----------



## telamascope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No, may still have my ECS 785G, I can't remember if I sold it or not.

Do both FSB (HT Clock) & Multi Overclocking.

That'll most likely yield the greatest overall system performance.

And remember, on a black edition CPU, your CPU, CPU-NB, & HT Multi's are all unlocked (normal chips just have an unlocked HT Multi)

Unlocked as in you can go over the standard x10 multi? I'm referring to the CPU-NB multi.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telamascope* 
Unlocked as in you can go over the standard x10 multi? I'm referring to the CPU-NB multi.

Yes! Exactly!


----------



## el gappo

Just got done with an entire 2d round up with the sempron 140







acc positive or negative = red rejected cpu-z validation btw, might want to add that to the OP 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...40_4860.17_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._140_24.84_sec
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...40_16sec_614ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_34sec_929ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...min_7sec_500ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...40_31sec_435ms

about 50 points overall


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice job Gappo!









I'm currently working on setting up my laptop currently. Just showed up today (sig rig) rather impressed.


----------



## el gappo

Get your ass out of here and into that intel section, we don't know each other anymore









Seriously tho that must be really nippy for a lappy. Get it overclocked and pick up some hwboints









And add me as a editor to the google docs will ya, wanna put something in that sempron spreadsheet









Just realized I use wayyyy to many smileys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Get your ass out of here and into that intel section, we don't know each other anymore









Seriously tho that must be really nippy for a lappy. Get it overclocked and pick up some hwboints









And add me as a editor to the google docs will ya, wanna put something in that sempron spreadsheet









Just realized I use wayyyy to many smileys.


I make it to the Intel Section every once in awhile. Not often enough, but that's just because more people are moving AMD than intel it seems. Thus more questions.

And YES IT IS SNIPPY! I'm in love for the most part. Dual Core with 4 threads, 32nm, 35watts.

I'll work on the docs in a second. You should have access by tomorrow.


----------



## el gappo

Just got the invite cheers







Going to do some more benching and up some info.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Just got the invite cheers







Going to do some more benching and up some info.


Danke man! Keep up the good work









I got my HD5770 installed in my 7750BE rig today. And it's all tucked into a NZXT Beta EVO. Definitely not enough room for my 750watt PSU though. I got it to fit, but that's such a stretch of the limits it's not even funny. (Ok I lie, it is very funny.)

Other than that, still working with the laptop getting it to the point where everything is floating along nice. So far, average of 4 hours of battery life from my usage:
Songbird, Firefox, Digsby, & skype open all the time, with about 1hr of skype this morning.

I have the screen on low, but it's an LED backlit screen so it doesn't such up much juice.

Other than that, I have Battleforge & Dirt2 for free.









Might purchase another HD5770 for Crossfire, haven't really decided yet.


----------



## N2Gaming

I call Dibs on Dirt 2 as I'd love to buy Dirt2 from you if you happen to get the same card w/another free OEM copy of Dirt 2.

Edit: I just installed the demo today and it's pretty cool.


----------



## el gappo

Did a little update btw. Will also update the 2d benchmarks thread and the extreme cooling bracket. And I will try again to get a decent result out of this terrible x3 435, a word of warning to anyone and everyone DO NOT BUY THIS CPU :swearing: It's the most frustrating chip on earth. Core 1 is completely useless ( chip specific ) but it has the most awkward multi combination which makes decent ram and nb speeds impossible. My sempron 140 wipes the floor with it...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Did a little update btw. Will also update the 2d benchmarks thread and the extreme cooling bracket. And I will try again to get a decent result out of this terrible x3 435, a word of warning to anyone and everyone DO NOT BUY THIS CPU :swearing: It's the most frustrating chip on earth. Core 1 is completely useless ( chip specific ) but it has the most awkward multi combination which makes decent ram and nb speeds impossible. My sempron 140 wipes the floor with it...


Sorry to hear that man, what's the info no the Chip?

From some early results I saw on XS, they did fairly well. And a few unlocked to x4's no prob.


----------



## el gappo

The chip is partially lapped so I cant really tell.. Everyone's benchmarks are pretty shoddy for an athlon tbh. I was a few milliseconds behind the guy in first in spi etc pulling 15.5, but wprime is a complete no go with this 1 bunk core. I'll see what I can pull off with a second session.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
The chip is partially lapped so I cant really tell.. Everyone's benchmarks are pretty shoddy for an athlon tbh. I was a few milliseconds behind the guy in first in spi etc pulling 15.5, but wprime is a complete no go with this 1 bunk core. I'll see what I can pull off with a second session.

Wow man... Sounds like you got one real bugger of a chip


----------



## el gappo

Took that chip out, it was annoying the hell outta me.







good old sempron is always fun







Anyone gonna get a higher cas 5 ram? not even near the limit


----------



## HothBase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


good old sempron is always fun







Anyone gonna get a higher cas 5 ram? not even near the limit










Wow, that's pretty crazy.


----------



## el gappo

Just added a bunch of water and phase data to the op including a 955 with fresh 2010 silicon 







It's filling up quite nicely atm, we just need more people to contribute. It's interesting to see which chips have been scaling with volts well regardless of VID probably more akin to the leakage of the chip, but maybe we should add a VID column?

It's also plain to see which chips have terrible multi's for benching and overclocking, 435 anyone


----------



## Fear of Oneself

koodos to gappo for setting a bunch of records









i can't believe my thread was put in the "helpful links" catagory







(same thread as my sig)


----------



## mikeram

Well, here's my new rig purchased Dec-2009, and my first OC run on stock cooling.

I obtained 3.6GHz up from 3.1GHz just by bumping the Bus Freq on this mobo in the BIOS from 200 to 230 and letting it Auto the rest.

Checked system for max temp at load to 51C. Believe will stop there for now.

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
- Phenom II 550 BE, AM3, RB-C2
- g.sKILL Ripjaws 4GB DDR3


----------



## Tator Tot

That's a nice overclock man.

Lower your HT Link Multi down to 2 notches (to x8) that should help if you're having stability problems. Or trying to overclock faster.


----------



## redhat_ownage

my new cpu just got it today


----------



## Tator Tot

Oh nice Red hat. Is that stable? d


----------



## redhat_ownage

i didn't really test if it was stable i just kept going i got to 1400 on the mem but it wouldn't boot
i have'nt really figured out the setting on the board its my first time


----------



## el gappo

Lol redhat, the crazy fool has been posting at 450 fsb on that dfi board







someone get the guy some dice QUICK








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1068783








http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=3...se&iehack=.jpg
the fruits of the lapped sempron


----------



## redhat_ownage

1386mhz ddr2 5-5-5-15 2.6V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1072736


----------



## el gappo

So jealous of your IMC right now







Looking good


----------



## Tator Tot

Sheesh, that LP DK 790FXB-M2RS really asks to be abused. Watch it on your RAM though man. 2.6v will kill those sticks in no time flat.

Though, double question:
What command rate are you using? And why are you in single channel?

If you want to stabilize that RAM, try a 2T command rate if you're not on it already. Those sticks are supposed to do 1T stock. So 2T should give you some room.

The IC's are only good for 2.4v, but Kingston says 2.35v


----------



## redhat_ownage

2 sticks wouldn't work so i pulled one and it still didn't work then i changed the timings and it booted and i forgot to put the other stick in.
its a pita to get this thing to boot at that ram speed also.

Edit: if i win this ram on ebay this kingston set is going to get it hard


----------



## arronw10

can any 1 hlp me i have got a acer aspire 6920 and it deosnt reconize my disc drive but there is power going to it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arronw10* 
can any 1 hlp me i have got a acer aspire 6920 and it deosnt reconize my disc drive but there is power going to it

Did this happen recently, or was a new HDD that you added?


----------



## arronw10

it happend recently


----------



## Tator Tot

It's probably the HDD dying. Or the boards SATA header.

Have you tried changing the SATA header on your board?


----------



## arronw10

no how u d that and only had lap top 2 days


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, a shock can cause this. Or simply just a faulty product.


----------



## arronw10

how easy would it b t fix carnt afford a new blu-ray drive


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arronw10*


how easy would it b t fix carnt afford a new blu-ray drive


You should try to switch SATA headers and see if that changes anything.

Also, you could try a System restore, as it could be a bad registry error or driver.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

I seem to have stumbled upon a honey of a C2 X4 965. (Actually, this chip was a gift from my bro-in-law.







)

Here's a CPU-Z validation of it @ 3.8GHz, 1.44V VCore. This is all just from CPU multiplier + VCore increases. I've also slightly increased the NB Freq to 2400MHz; when I get back from my parents' place on Tuesday or Wednesday, I may explore further increases to the NB Freq.









I have to say, when you've got the option to simply just increase the CPU multiplier, OCing is much easier. To be perfectly honest, I may just stick to this route (at least for now, when this is the only desktop I've got operational). I'm having way too much fun using the rig to do any real tweaking/testing.

BTW, as far as stability goes, it's OCCT Large Data Set-stable (High Priority) for up to three hours. The standard test (1H, medium data set, normal priority) is presumably less strenuous than the custom settings I ran.


----------



## Tator Tot

mmm Look's good Joe









Though, I thought you had a spare HD4800 card lying around, WHY ARE YOU NOT RUNNING TRI-FIRE!

...AMD is dissapoint in you.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


mmm Look's good Joe









Though, I thought you had a spare HD4800 card lying around, WHY ARE YOU NOT RUNNING TRI-FIRE!

...AMD is dissapoint in you.










Wha? You mean I can plug in that HD 4870 in and run that bad boy with the HD 4850 X2?!?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


wha? You mean i can plug in that hd 4870 in and run that bad boy with the hd 4850 x2?!?










yes! Yes you can!


----------



## Th0m0_202

is it considered strange and awesome that my 550c3 will do just over 3.7 on stock volts and stable?? cause i thought it was


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


is it considered strange and awesome that my 550c3 will do just over 3.7 on stock volts and stable?? cause i thought it was


Not strange at all. The K10.5 architecture is good up to 3.6ghz on most chips without the need of a voltage boost. Your's is just a tad nicer than most


----------



## Th0m0_202

yea but it wont unlock tho







it just hangs on the gigabyte post screen then hangs on the screen that has hdd smart enabled and all that. i did get it to 3.75 the other day tho


----------



## el gappo

BUMP!"! This needs a sticky.


----------



## sratra

I have to purchase a 965. I needed to know how one can check the stepping.
Thanks


----------



## el gappo

It's either a "GM" or "GI" in the product code

GM is the good one


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sratra*


I have to purchase a 965. I needed to know how one can check the stepping.
Thanks


Like Gappo said:

GM = C3 Revision
GI = C2 Revision

C3 is newer, runs cooler, uses less power, and overclocks better.

You'll also notice the 965BE C3 Revision will be the 125w version, and not the 140w. 140w 965BE is the C2 REvision.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Like Gappo said:

GM = C3 Revision
GI = C2 Revision

C3 is newer, *runs corole*, uses less power, and overclocks better.

You'll also notice the 965BE C3 Revision will be the 125w version, and not the 140w. 140w 965BE is the C2 REvision.

Lies


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Lies










I seriously had to double check like 5 times, and see if I did miss spell that like that.... sheesh gappy! Don't do that to me this early in the morning!


----------



## el gappo

LOL it is lies tho. Lower consumption and tdp but they run hotter with the new stepping. About 5C I reckon. People always confuse lower tdp with lower temps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
LOL it is lies tho. Lower consumption and tdp but they run hotter with the new stepping. About 5C I reckon. People always confuse lower tdp with lower temps.

Using the same cooling, ambient, setup, ect I got about a 2*C drop from load temps on the C3 revision 965BE.

Most people noted it stayed around the same.

But I quiet literally just did a chip swap. Didn't even change settings in the BIOS.


----------



## sratra

thanks everyone


----------



## decimator

So has anyone figured out which programs can accurately read Thuban CPU temps?


----------



## el gappo

Anything that reads socket temp.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
So has anyone figured out which programs can accurately read Thuban CPU temps?

Like Gappy said; anything that can read scocket temps.

Though; generally the rule of thumb is to take the core temps and add 13*C to it; and that should put you ballpark of what your temps would be.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've added to the OP a new thread just created:
Voltages -What's what, and what they all mean


----------



## decimator

Sweet, thanks. Now, what's the max safe temp for the NB? I see 60C thrown around a lot, but is that actually documented? I've hit 60-61C while stressing with Prime95.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decimate*


Sweet, thanks. Now, what's the max safe temp for the NB? I see 60C thrown around a lot, but is that actually documented? I've hit 60-61C while stressing with Prime95.


As in the 890FX Chipset?

The 890FX PCIe hub's max temp is 75*C according to AMD.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
As in the 890FX Chipset?

The 890FX PCIe hub's max temp is 75*C according to AMD.









That high? That's awesome







.

I've never heard the northbridge being called a PCIe hub before, though. I just want to make sure that they're the same thing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah they are.

Northbridge on an AMD Chipset is the PCIe hub in the white papers. And the Southbridge is the I/O hub.

Northbridge handles only PCIe connections
Southbridge handles all I/O connections, IE: SATA, USB, & Controller chips (and SB850's Gigabit MAC)


----------



## davidmorgan744

This is a very good information about AMD Scoket AM3. It is perfect for the new users like me. I was looking for that. It really helps me out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidmorgan744* 
This is a very good information about AMD Scoket AM3. It is perfect for the new users like me. I was looking for that. It really helps me out.

Glad it was useful man


----------



## fergusof

I notice that ASUSTEK website now indicates that the M2N32-SLI Deluxe supports AM3 processors, including the 945 with the 5502 BIOS update. I don't see any updates referencing these AM3's and members experience with them. I see posts mentioning the 940 though. I want to buy the Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGM),3.0GHz,2048KB,95W,rev.C3,SocketAM3 ,Quad-Core. Any recommendations? Should I go for it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fergusof* 
I notice that ASUSTEK website now indicates that the M2N32-SLI Deluxe supports AM3 processors, including the 945 with the 5502 BIOS update. I don't see any updates referencing these AM3's and members experience with them. I see posts mentioning the 940 though. I want to buy the Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGM),3.0GHz,2048KB,95W,rev.C3,SocketAM3 ,Quad-Core. Any recommendations? Should I go for it?

It'd be a fine chip for your board. Update the BIOS, slap the new chip in. Fly with colors.

Though; I'd most likely upgrade your GPU first unless you're already planning on that. As the 8600GT is very old and very slow.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Like Gappy said; anything that can read scocket temps.

Though; generally the rule of thumb is to take the core temps and add 13*C to it; and that should put you ballpark of what your temps would be.

sorry to jump in here but just had a mini-stroke when I read this line, hah. So does this mean that this whole time i've been oc'ing and benching over the last few weeks what I thought were safe temps from HWMonitor Pro and my BIOS(always slightly higher) were actually a good 13 degrees give or take a few Celsius lower than the real temps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
sorry to jump in here but just had a mini-stroke when I read this line, hah. So does this mean that this whole time i've been oc'ing and benching over the last few weeks what I thought were safe temps from HWMonitor Pro and my BIOS(always slightly higher) were actually a good 13 degrees give or take a few Celsius lower than the real temps?

Most likely yes. All the chips have a defunkt Temp Sensor.


----------



## slimbrady

hmm...i see...good thing i can afford at least 1 more of these heh. Follow up question...when people(in the multitude of threads i have read regarding this) advise that anything higher than 55c is dangerous are they referring to the cpu temp or the temps of the individual cores? Thanks for the response btw, I seem to know just enough to be dangerous, lol.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
hmm...i see...good thing i can afford at least 1 more of these heh. Follow up question...when people(in the multitude of threads i have read regarding this) advise that anything higher than 55c is dangerous are they referring to the cpu temp or the temps of the individual cores? Thanks for the response btw, I seem to know just enough to be dangerous, lol.

I believe that's CPU temp because according to AMD, the thermal limit of the cores is 62*C. Because core temps are always higher than CPU temp, a CPU temp of 55*C will put you in the ballpark of just under 62*C for your cores.


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
I believe that's CPU temp because according to AMD, the thermal limit of the cores is 62*C. Because core temps are always higher than CPU temp, a CPU temp of 55*C will put you in the ballpark of just under 62*C for your cores.

hmm...my core temps have been consistenly 10~12 degrees lower(this gap widens when running prime95 torture test) than cpu temp in every application I've tried to use: Everest, HWMonitor pro, Asus Probe(though can't get this to work anymore... access 0000000)and my BIOS lol.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
hmm...my core temps have been consistenly 10~12 degrees lower than cpu temp in every application I've tried to use: Everest, HWMonitor pro, Asus Probe(though can't get this to work anymore... access 0000000)and my BIOS lol.

Yeah, that's wrong. Just think about it for a sec...the cores are what are doing most of the work. CPU temp is taken at the IHS. Just think about the earth. Core temp is like the temperature of the earth's core and CPU temp is like the temperature of the Earth's crust. Bad analogy, but you get the picture.

The point is that Thuban temp sensors are borked. HWMonitor shows that my core temps are about ~10*C below my CPU temp. I had to set an offset in CoreTemp is get a somewhat accurate reading.


----------



## slimbrady

hmm i see, and agree the logic wasn't adding up(that's why i used so many diff proggies lol). well thanks for the info bud +1, might have saved my rig from a premature death^^


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
Yeah, that's wrong. Just think about it for a sec...the cores are what are doing most of the work. CPU temp is taken at the IHS. Just think about the earth. Core temp is like the temperature of the earth's core and CPU temp is like the temperature of the Earth's crust. Bad analogy, but you get the picture.

What you're saying is easy to believe, but think about it this way. Earth only has one core. Phenom II has multiple cores, each of them individually outputting a smaller amount of heat. Naturally you get a higher temp when these heat sources are united by the IHS.

That's just my theory, cause my X3's core temps are lower than it's CPU temp.


----------



## KalashNK

has anyone reached a stable OC above 3,8Ghz with this mobo?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KalashNK* 
has anyone reached a stable OC above 3,8Ghz with this mobo?

Try lowering your CPU multiplier and raising the base,some boards just perform better under different multipliers.


----------



## 1d10t

just curious...what is TDP stands for?
and how to measure it's value...i mean like Phenom II which has TDP 125W...is it correct that Phenom draw 125W or dissipating heat about 125W?

i'm sorry for this stupid question


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1d10t* 
just curious...what is TDP stands for?
and how to measure it's value...i mean like Phenom II which has TDP 125W...is it correct that Phenom draw 125W or dissipating heat about 125W?

i'm sorry for this stupid question









TDP is Thermal Design Power which in essence is a measurement of the amount of heat a cooling product will need to dissipate from an object measured in whats (as F, C, & K are all subjective measurements.)

You can't compare Intel's TDP & AMD's TDP or ATi's TDP or nVidia's TDP to one another as they don't all use the same testing standards. So we don't know exactly how they all come to their measurements.


----------



## 1d10t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
TDP is Thermal Design Power which in essence is a measurement of the amount of heat a cooling product will need to dissipate from an object measured in whats (as F, C, & K are all subjective measurements.)

You can't compare Intel's TDP & AMD's TDP or ATi's TDP or nVidia's TDP to one another as they don't all use the same testing standards. So we don't know exactly how they all come to their measurements.

many thanks Tator for the answer









so...we can't straight TDP with wattage or some sort,am i right?

i'm just a little confuse here why some motherboard maker giving a bunch of power phase...like "A" or "G" with 20 power phase or more...despite "it's processor" will not go further than 1.55v vcore.

Or maybe there's already been answered









Quote:

You can't compare Intel's TDP & AMD's TDP


----------



## Tator Tot

No you can't equate TDP to Power Draw.

Though generally on air cooling with a Phenom II x6 @ 4.2Ghz you're only looking around 200w of power at the highest peak.


----------



## SmasherBasher

can I be added to the PhenomII tri core overclock list? Validation in sig.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


can I be added to the PhenomII tri core overclock list? Validation in sig.


I don't see one... your sig is hidding?


----------



## iPodder

How should I overclock my athlon? I cant get it past 3.5, even with 1.48 volts.
EDIT: Forgot to mention that it's running pretty cool with this clock, around 23-26C idle and 47C on max load with the cpu fan set at a bearable setting.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


How should I overclock my athlon? I cant get it past 3.5, even with 1.48 volts.
EDIT: Forgot to mention that it's running pretty cool with this clock, around 23-26C idle and 47C on max load with the cpu fan set at a bearable setting.


What settings are you using?


----------



## iPodder

230*14.5 and 1.38 vcore. Everything else on auto.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well right now your HT Link Speed is most likely over 2000Mhz

It's default Multi is 10 so you'll want to change that down to 8x
You'll also want to increase your CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3 as you're running the CPU-NB at 2300Mhz as it's default Multi is 10, you may need to increase this voltage more the higher your CPU overclocks.

You may wish to boost your CPU voltage to 1.45v


----------



## iPodder

Which of these is for nb voltage? There's one more option not shown in the pic its "chipset voltage"


----------



## Tator Tot

VDDNB Over Voltage is what you're looking for.


----------



## iPodder

Would it be safe/viable to run my cpu at 1.5 vcore 24/7? Even with a 7x nb muliplier and 1.46 volts i still cant hit 3.5 ghz stable.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Would it be safe/viable to run my cpu at 1.5 vcore 24/7? Even with a 7x nb muliplier and 1.46 volts i still cant hit 3.5 ghz stable.


i do 1.5v 24/7


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Would it be safe/viable to run my cpu at 1.5 vcore 24/7? Even with a 7x nb muliplier and 1.46 volts i still cant hit 3.5 ghz stable.


Up to 1.55v CPU & 1.55v CPU-NB is safe as long as you keep the temps below 62*C


----------



## evilpandy

Heyo

Haven't overclocked or even built a computer since socket 939 days (had a 3200+ venice in a dfi nf4 ultra-D) and was just droppin' by to ask tator to check out my thread in the cpu section http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/80...s-x3-chip.html

I wasn't planning on doing much overclocking, but caught the bug again once I started reading up on these new chips


----------



## Buzinga

Hi guys

I'm looking to do a new build
i will use athlon 250 as temporary CPU till the bulldozer show up

i need to know what am3 board are able to be am3+ ready ???????


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzinga;13507815*
> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking to do a new build
> i will use athlon 250 as temporary CPU till the bulldozer show up
> 
> i need to know what am3 board are able to be am3+ ready ???????


On sites like newegg it will be listed in the additional details of the motherboard. You can also go to the manufactures site and look up whatever board you're looking at to see if a new am3+ revision is available.

For example: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080&IsNodeId=1&name=AM3%2b

On most sites you can search by socket type.









Also if you plan to overclock check out this list as well.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;10433349*
> i do 1.5v 24/7


On MSI 890GXM-G65 ?!
Is the X2 555 unlocked ?!


----------



## hannse12

can anyone get me a socket am3/ am3 proc pinout sheet? i am currently fixing a 955 and would love to know what pins do what


----------



## jaysizalot

HELP!! Please if you can help me figure this out I'll feel so much better. So here's the rundown on my AMD graphics problems. I'll supply stats. I've tried this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1278721/missing-program-x86-amd-avt-bin-kdbsync-exe-after-installing-12-7 to fix my problem, but it still persist and I would rather not format or restore when the answer is there. I also really am not sure what AMD installer to get and i've used the "auto find" function which figures it out automatically but why does it downgrade my ATI Radeon HD 4270 to 4200?

0101 - Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333)
0102 - Language : English (Regional Setting: English)
0103 - BIOS : OS Date: 03/22/11 13:58:12 Ver: 08.00.15
0104 - Processor : AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245e Processor (2 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
0105 - Memory : 4096MB RAM
0106 - Available OS Memory : 3840MB RAM
0107 - Page File : 1711MB used, 5965MB available
0108 - Windows Dir : C:\Windows
0109 - DirectX Version : DirectX 11
0110 - DX Setup Parameters : Not found
0111 - User DPI Setting : 96 DPI (100 percent)
0112 - System DPI Setting : 96 DPI (100 percent)
0113 - DWM DPI Scaling : Disabled
0114 - DxDiag Version : 6.01.7601.17514

02 - Processor

0201 - Caption : AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245e Processor x2 ~2900MHz
0202 - Current Clock Speed : 2900MHz
0203 - L1-Cache : 256.00 KB
0204 - L2-Cache : 2.00 MB

03 - Video Adapter

0301 - Card Name : ATI Radeon HD 4270
0302 - Manufacturer : ATI Technologies Inc.
0303 - Chip Type : ATI display adapter (0x9712)
0304 - DAC Type : Internal DAC(400MHz)
0305 - Device Key : Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_2AAC103C&REV_00
0306 - Display Memory : 1916 MB
0307 - AdapterRAM : 256.00 MB
0308 - Current Mode : 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
0309 - Monitor Name : Generic PnP Monitor
0310 - Driver Name : aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
0311 - Driver Version : 8.17.0010.0024
0312 - Driver Language : English
0313 - DDI Version : 10.1
0314 - Driver Model : WDDM 1.1
0315 - Driver Beta : False
0316 - Driver Debug : False
0317 - Driver Date : 5/12/2010 02:19:40
0318 - Driver Size : 584704
0319 - VDD : n/a
0320 - Mini VDD : n/a
0321 - Mini VDD Date : n/a
0322 - Mini VDD Size : 0
0323 - Device Identifier : {D7B71EE2-D452-11CF-9473-A60ABEC2C535}
0324 - Vendor ID : 0x1002
0325 - Device ID : 0x9712
0326 - SubSys ID : 0x2AAC103C
0327 - Revision ID : 0x0000
0328 - Driver Strong Name : oem12.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS880M:8.733.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_9712&subsys_2aac103c
0329 - Rank Of Driver : 00E60001
0330 - Video Accel : ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
0331 - Deinterlace Caps : {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
0332 - D3D9 Overlay : Not Supported
0333 - DXVA-HD : Not Supported
0334 - DDraw Status : Enabled
0335 - D3D Status : Enabled
0336 - AGP Status : Enabled
0337 - Notes : No problems found.

0338 - OpenGL : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)


----------



## LMP

On page one the, Fear of Oneself's Video Tutorial for AMD Overclocking video is not working.


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello I am new to the world of overclocking. I am bulding a AMD mini Monster. still learing how to post things on the web page. OK my system is: Rosewell Stryker case in that case I will be putting
Asrock990fx fatality, with a AMDFx8350 cooled by CosairH100 for Memory I have not desided fully but leaning towards Cosair Dominator Platium series(DDR3 16g 2133, 2400mkz. For a Graphic card
I have the Evga 980ti SC2.0. Storage will be 3tb wd and a 1tb to run my Windows 10 64bit.I also purchase a Cosair Graff mec. keyboard that I am using now(better than the Dell I had) I am also going to purchase a 4K monitor after I finish my monster, Headphones are by Rosewell and mouse will be the Cosair series. So guys what do you think? I love AMD. in the middle to late 80's I was trying to
Get into computers big but I was pushed away because someone told me If I could not afford Intel then I don't need to be into computers. Amd is for people who don't know what real computers are about.
I told him if AMD was not around there would be no Intel. but this left a bad taste in me for Intel. and I always told myself stay with AMD they will see. so that part of my story of why I love all things AMD.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Hello I am new to the world of overclocking. I am bulding a AMD mini Monster. still learing how to post things on the web page. OK my system is: Rosewell Stryker case in that case I will be putting
> Asrock990fx fatality, with a AMDFx8350 cooled by CosairH100 for Memory I have not desided fully but leaning towards Cosair Dominator Platium series(DDR3 16g 2133, 2400mkz. For a Graphic card
> I have the Evga 980ti SC2.0. Storage will be 3tb wd and a 1tb to run my Windows 10 64bit.I also purchase a Cosair Graff mec. keyboard that I am using now(better than the Dell I had) I am also going to purchase a 4K monitor after I finish my monster, Headphones are by Rosewell and mouse will be the Cosair series. So guys what do you think? I love AMD. in the middle to late 80's I was trying to
> Get into computers big but I was pushed away because someone told me If I could not afford Intel then I don't need to be into computers. Amd is for people who don't know what real computers are about.
> I told him if AMD was not around there would be no Intel. but this left a bad taste in me for Intel. and I always told myself stay with AMD they will see. so that part of my story of why I love all things AMD.


I would get a better motherboard and get an SSD for a boot drive. in 2017 I would never use a rust spinner as a boot drive.


----------



## Gen Patton

So what is wrong with asrock? From all the research not a bad board and ssd's are still overpriced. Mabey I think about adding a ssd latter. But right now I stay old school.


----------

